# ~~> Slimming World Diet Support Thread 2011 <~~



## EternalRose

Slimming World Yummy Mummies​*

Wednesday is weigh in day....please share any tips, recipes, and also what you had for breakfast, lunch, dinner and snacks. ​
​EternalRose
Starting Weight (6th January): 15 stone 7
Short Term Goal: 14 stone 7
Goal Weight 9 stone 7

Wk 1: -4lbs

Jac
Starting Weight (6th January): 12 stone 2
Short Term Goal: 11 stone
Long Term Goal: 9 stone 8

MervsMum
Starting Weight( 6th January): 12 stone 5
Short Term Goal: 
Long Term Goal: 10 stone 5

Laurax
Starting Weight (6th January): 12 stone 3.5lb
Long Term Goal: 10 stone 10.5lb

Kayleigh&Bump
Starting Weight (6th January): 13 stone 3
Long Term Goal: 11 stone 5

 Wk 1: -8lbs

Lliena
Starting Weight: 19 stone 4
Short Term Goal: 15 stone
Long Term Goal: 12 stone 5

Wk 1: -5 & 1/2 lbs

CocoaOne
Starting Weight: 10 stone 6
Short Term Goal:
Long Term Goal: 9 stone 12

daniandbaby
Starting Weight: 11 stone 7
Short Term Goal: 10 stone
Long Term Goal: 9 stone 5 

Africaqueen
Starting Weight: 16 stone 11
Short Term Goal: 14 stone 4
Long Term Goal: 10 stone 7

Stephie25
Starting Weight (6th January): 14 stone 7
Short Term Goal: 13 stone
Long Term Goal: Between 9 & 10 stone

Kate&Lucas
Starting Weight (9th January): 20 stone
Short Term Goal: 17 stone
Long Term Goal: 10 stone

Wk 1: -5lbs

Becs0375
Starting Weight (9th January): 16 stone 7lbs
Short Term Goal:
Long Term Goal:

MummyJade
Starting Weight (9th January): 16 stone 10
Short Term Goal:
Long Term Goal:

Dawny690
Starting Weight (9th January): 17 stone 6
Short Term Goal: 14 stone
Long Term Goal: 10 stone

Wk 1: -2lbs

Jenny25
Starting Weight (11th January): 9 stone 5
Short Term Goal:
Long Term Goal: 8 stone 5
​
Meal Plans​

Spoiler
Monday
Breakfast: 28 g Bran flakes/berries MILK (HE B AND PART HE A)
Lunch: Baked potato with baked beans/fruit FREE
Tea: Chilli & Rice (recipe in favorites) FREE

Tuesday
Breakfast:Bacon sandwhich (HE B)
Lunch: seafood omelette (recipe in 7 day menu) FREE
Tea: chachouka (recipe in favorites) FREE
FRUIT & MUESLI MINI MUFFINS (RECIPE IN FAVES) SYN 2.5)

Wednesday
Breakfast: Scrambled eggs, toast, sausage and grilled tomatoes (HE B)
Lunch: tuna pasta salad (recipe in 7 day menu) FREE
Tea: Asparagus & courgette fritata with salad and baked potato FREE (RECIPE IN FAVES) 2 syns)


Thursday
Breakfast:mixed fruit with fat free yoghurt FREE
lUNCH: Deli ham sandwhich (2 slices of bread as your Healthy Extra 'b' choice filled with lean ham, sliced tomatoes, lettuce, cucumber, spring onion and sliced gherkins. Followed by a selection of your favourite fresh fruit)
Tea: chicken & pepper kebabs FREE (RECIPE IN FAVES)
BERRIE TERRINE WITH CHOC SAUCE (RECIPE IN FAVES) SYN 3)

fRiday:
bREAKFAST:28g FRUIT n fibre milk (HE B AND PART A)
lunch: cheese and mushroom omelette and salad (use recipe as seafood omelette)(syn 4)
Tea: grilled steak (recipe on 7 day menu) with brocolli, carrots, asparagus

saturday
breakfast: fruit salad with fat free yoghurt FREE
lunch: ham and cheese toastie (syn4) (he b)
tea: CHIPS EGG and beans FREE
BANANA BREAD PUDDING (4.5 SYN)

SUNDAY:
Breakfast: bran flakes topped with fruit and fat free yog (HE B AND SOME A)
lUNCH: TUNA pasta,
tea: american roast beef hash FREE (RECIPE IN FAVES)

Meal Plans​*

Spoiler
B:weetabix (HEB) Milk (HEA)
Lasta Prawns and salad..
T: will be SW Meatballs I just blended my tomato sauce and i have to say for a 1st timer it is lovely i added a sweet pepper and a chilli so its got a nice kick to it...
I also had fruit in between

B: weetabix and milk (A&B)
L: batchelors beef rice
D: cod and veg with gravy (5 syns)

S: yogurt and pear

B:Scrambled egg with mushroom and grilled tomato for breakfast
L:Noodles for lunch
D: SW crab cakes (well crab and salmon for me), with wild rocket and thai green salad dressing, and rice with mixed peppers and spinach
2 Mullerlight yogurts as snacks

B) 2 weetabix and milk hea+b
L) jacket potato, cheese 4 syns, baked beans
T) syn free chicken tikka masala and rice (may have seen my pic on fb)

Snacks, banana, clementines, apples, 2x special k bars (8 syns)

B) 2 weetabix and milk (hea+b)
L) jacket potato and tuna (salad cream extra light 1 syn tbsp)
T) beef chilli and syn free chips and cheese (4 syns)

Snacks, clementines, banana, apples for snacks


B: egg & bacon omlette, pear
L: beans & cheese (A) on toast (B) with marg (1.5)
D: Reggae reggae chicken (6) and veg

Snacks - clementines, grapes, cherry activia, milk in tea (A - get two as I'm BF)

B: Banana 
diet coke snack with fruit salad to snack on
L: crackers with low fat spread 
D: grilled pork chops with veg and sin free wedges

Breakfast: Bacon Sandwhich (count 2nd slice of bread as 4 syns)
Lunch: Prawn omelettte FREE
Tea:Chachouka and salad with 1 tbsp reduced fat dressing(1/2 syn)
then had SW rice pud again, was yum this time!
apples, pear and a peach for snack !

Weetabix (HEB) and milk (HEA) for breakfast

Jacket potato, beans and cheese (28g 4 syns) for lunch

Syn free chicken korma and rice for tea

B- 2 slices wholemeal toast
L-tangerine, slice of ham, veg risotto
D- 2 jacket potatos beans and cheese and salad

B-wholemeal toast and beans
L-sw soup made with carrots,celery,onion,garlic,pasta twists,ham,chopped toms and tobasco sauce. Was well yummy and is all free on extra easy woooo!
D- sw chilli and rice with portion of salad.

Brekkie, fat free yogurt and fruit
Lunch, SW chips, b beans and poached egg
Dinner, 2 quorn sausages on 2 slices of bread! 

I had bacon, scrambled eggs and baked beans on 1 slice thick wholemeal toast (HE B) apple for lunch and just had chicken pasta with brocolli, cucumber, apple, and sweetcorn

B-SW big breakfast bacon,scrambled eggs,beans and sauteed potatoes.
L- Ham salad sandwich on wholemeal bread(HEb) with extra salad on plate and celery.
D- steak, jacket potato with dairylea triangles(HEa) chargrilled peppers and salad. Followed by raspberries, muller strawberry yog and a meringue nest (synned)

Snacks & Syns : grapes,1 vodka and coke zero(synned) 

Breakfast: Weetabix (HEB) Milk (HEA)
Lunch: Boild Eggs and 1 slice bread (syn)
Tea: Roast Beef, Boild Potatoes, Sweetcorn, carrots, peas, Gravy (syn)
Mullerlight yoghurt.. (fat free)

Snacks: Apple, Oranges, Seafood Sticks, grapes,

*Recipes*​

Spoiler
*Rice Pudding*

Rice pudding was easy,
half cup of rice (small cup)
1pt water
microwave for around 20 mins, stir in some fat free yog or a vanilla muller light, some sweetner, enough to taste, I added a few drops of vanilla essence and a bit of nutmeg.
*
DIY Crisps*

For anyone with crisp cravings, you can make your own syn free ones in minutes I find that baby new pots work best, but make thin slices with a potato peeler, spray a plate with lots of frylight, ANC arrange to potatoes in a single layer. Spray again with frylight and sprinkle with salt. Microwave for 5 mins or until golden and crisp guarantee you won't know the difference between these and normal crisps

*Useful Recipe Links*
​

Spoiler
https://www.minimins.com/sw-winter-wa...onge-cake.html


----------



## Mervs Mum

Count me in!! I went from 11 st to 9 st with SW last time. Right now I am 12.5 st and want to be 10.5 st. 9 st is a touch too far for me now and plus I dont need to look good having sex because I bagged me man ennit!! :lol:

So green days all the way for me as I'm a veggie burger. 

I cant do online. I need to go and stand on the scales and feel the shame to motivate myself!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

:rofl: I look like i'm joined to your hip these days Monique!!

Yeah today is my first official day too so we can 'weigh' in together! yay!

I'm on the Easy Plan

I must admit I find it ALOT of food to eat in one day:wacko: and I'm still a little confused with it all but get the general jist.

Today I had:

Breakfast: Bran flakes with SS milk and sliced bananas
Lunch: Apple, Banana, grapes
Tea: SW Bolognese and an apple
3 coffees, no sugar with the rest of my milk allowance.

So I'm guessing out of this the bran flakes are my B choice, the milk is my A choice and the parmesan cheese I had on my Bolognese is 4 or 5 syns...

Hopefully a pro will come along and sort us out Mon :rofl:


----------



## EternalRose

:rofl: L, you crack me up! I love ya!! 

Im a veggie burger too now, so green days for me as well. Finally made my mind up on that one......:winkwink:

You joining gym? Ive got Wii fit, but still want to join gym!:dohh:


----------



## EternalRose

I know I still cant get over all the food you can eat...

Well this morning I had nothing..:lol: Because I was still mulling over MC

Lunch : I signed up to SW...and had a cheese wholemeal roll with salad

Dinner: I made a garden vegetable pie.

And I just had a banana, and I have drunk BARE water init. Keep running to the loo...:lol:


----------



## EternalRose

xxxjacxxx said:


> :rofl: I look like i'm joined to your hip these days Monique!!
> 
> Yeah today is my first official day too so we can 'weigh' in together! yay!
> 
> I'm on the Easy Plan
> 
> I must admit I find it ALOT of food to eat in one day:wacko: and I'm still a little confused with it all but get the general jist.
> 
> Today I had:
> 
> Breakfast: Bran flakes with SS milk and sliced bananas
> Lunch: Apple, Banana, grapes
> Tea: SW Bolognese and an apple
> 3 coffees, no sugar with the rest of my milk allowance.
> 
> So I'm guessing out of this the bran flakes are my B choice, the milk is my A choice and the parmesan cheese I had on my Bolognese is 4 or 5 syns...
> 
> Hopefully a pro will come along and sort us out Mon :rofl:

Jac you had bare fruit...!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Ive signed up to the gym, first class on Friday and I'm going to zumba classes, first class hopefully tuesday if I can get in, plan to do this twice a week... I wanna bod like a goddess :rofl:

Am I right in thinking I can drink as much diet coke as I like?? Thats FAB!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

EternalRose said:


> xxxjacxxx said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: I look like i'm joined to your hip these days Monique!!
> 
> Yeah today is my first official day too so we can 'weigh' in together! yay!
> 
> I'm on the Easy Plan
> 
> I must admit I find it ALOT of food to eat in one day:wacko: and I'm still a little confused with it all but get the general jist.
> 
> Today I had:
> 
> Breakfast: Bran flakes with SS milk and sliced bananas
> Lunch: Apple, Banana, grapes
> Tea: SW Bolognese and an apple
> 3 coffees, no sugar with the rest of my milk allowance.
> 
> So I'm guessing out of this the bran flakes are my B choice, the milk is my A choice and the parmesan cheese I had on my Bolognese is 4 or 5 syns...
> 
> Hopefully a pro will come along and sort us out Mon :rofl:
> 
> Jac you had bare fruit...!Click to expand...

ANNO! INNIT!

Ive never eaten so much fruit in one day I'll be shitting for britain tomorrow :rofl:


----------



## EternalRose

:rofl: 

Yeah I think you can have as much of that or Pepsi light or whatever its called...

I still havent read through all the free foods thingy it will take me a while to get my head round it..but Im only doing green days..and im sick to death of chocolate at the moment (Christmas bingeing!) so thats a no no for me at the moment..


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Right, you need to post everyones (ok 3 of us) starting weight and get us all to weigh in each week and update it... give us some motivation!

I am 12st 2, and I want to get to 9 st 8.....my first goal is 11 stone though:thumbup:


----------



## CocoaOne

Urgh, inshould really get back on the SW wagon. It just seems like so much effort to plan all my meals, but I need to get organises and in the swing of things before I go back to work (hopefully March). 

Jac - you can have diet coke but if you notice that you're not losing much each week, it's one of the things to cut back on. Some people have problems with bananas too. 

Haven't been to class in a couple of years, but I know a lot of the basics, so if you want to know anything - just holler! 

Tip #1 - weigh your cheese/ measure milk etc for a week or so, it helps you recognise what size portion you're allowed for your healthy extras. If you wanted to be really good, you'd weigh every time you served a HE or syn food :thumbup:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Thanks Hun!

I dont drink tonnes of Diet coke just the odd glass, its nice to know I can have it if I like.
Yeah Ive heard bananas are hard to digest so I'll be good with them.

I measure my milk out each morning as I CANNOT go without coffee so milk will be my HO A every day.
Glad you came along CocoaOne, I'm sure you'll be very handy :rofl:


----------



## EternalRose

Right so weighing in every Wed...EEEK...Is it sad that I am looking forward to breakfast......:lol:


----------



## Mervs Mum

Weds was my old weigh in day so yeah I cant get with that. 

I found it A LOT to eat everyday but seriously IT WORKS!

What you all liking for breakie?


----------



## EternalRose

Mervs Mum said:


> Weds was my old weigh in day so yeah I cant get with that.
> 
> I found it A LOT to eat everyday but seriously IT WORKS!
> 
> What you all liking for breakie?

Im just going to have weetabix with Abigaily....:lol: I might go wild and have a banana...What about you? xx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Me too Mon!

I'm having mixed fruit with natural yoghurt for my breakie yum!


----------



## Mervs Mum

I need to keep it simple so the old weetabix are coming back out. Might see if Hebe and Sid fancy some too. Need to get some jacket spuds on the go too. Aww I'm glad I've seen this. I was thinking I can't do it then just reading this reminded me how easy it is once you get going x


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Day 2 for me:happydance:

Probably just because its new but how can a diet be this good? I look forward to my meals! 

Ohhhh Zumba for me tonight tooooo:thumbup:


----------



## Blah11

Oh I tempted to join. Did WW before and lost on it but it's tiring :(!


----------



## Blah11

Scratch that £60 :shock:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Well worth it though Blah!


----------



## Blah11

Said that about WW :rofl:


----------



## hazzabeanie

im doing sw i bought the books of ebay so easy to follow and with the help of everyone on bnb il be great :) me n my oh are doing together this is day 3 how is everyone doing?


----------



## Blah11

Oh thats a good idea! Were the books expensive?


----------



## xLaurax

Hello ladies,

Can I join please? I've been doing it since june last year, lost 2.5st then put 5lb on and started a fresh for the new year.

I'm currently 12st 3.5lb as of Tuesday and my target is 10st 10.5 hoping to get there by 15th march. When I first started I did 2st 2lb in 9 weeks so I know it can be done.

Yesterday I had 

Weetabix (HEB) and milk (HEA) for breakfast 

Jacket potato, beans and cheese (28g 4 syns) for lunch

Syn free chicken korma and rice for tea

I also had during the course of the day 4 clementines, 2 bananas and a apple also 8 syns on 2 special k choc chip bars.

If any one has any questions fire away, I'm also following extra easy.

Also my weigh in days vary between Tuesday and Thursday dependent on Which class I can get to.

I have to say this diet is fab and there is so many lovely foods you can have and make too :)


----------



## xLaurax

Today's menu

Breakfast 2 weetabix (heb) and milk (hea)

Lunch jacket potato, cheese and beans (4syns)

Tea Moroccan chicken, butternut squash, peppers, onion, garlic, Cous cous and syn free chips :)

Then my usual snacks of fruit and 1 special k bar (4 syns)


----------



## CocoaOne

Blah - you might find it cheaper to join a class for one week to get the books than to buy them on eBay! Depends if you can easily get to a group. If you join before end of Jan it's £5 joining fee and £4.95 per week, so you pay £9.95 your first week and get the books. You can also buy other recipe books there and the food directory, which can be quite expensive on eBay. I think the food directory is £7-8 and recipe books about £4 from the groups. 
Have a look and see which way is cheaper :flower:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Hi Girls :wave: 

My menu today:
Breakfast: Fresh fruit and natural yoghurt
Lunch : Cheese and Ham toastie and salad
Tea: Steak and jacket potato, asparagus, brocolli and carrots

Im following the 7 day menu thing at the moment so it doesnt say what my syns etc are but I'm guessing, the cheese is a syn?
My HEA for today is 250ml ss milk in coffee throughout the day.
My HEB will be the 2 slices of wholemeal bread.


----------



## CocoaOne

Another quick tip - don't use it all the time, but helpful for if you're stuck without anywhere to check syns...

1 syn = 20 calories *roughly*

So a chocolate bar with 160 calories will be 8 syns. 

I think it's slightly different if the food has 'free' foods making up a good part of it though. 

Jac - yeah you'd have to syn the cheese if you're using your HEA for milk.

And don't forget - you get extra HEAs (maybe Bs too?) if you're BF. I can't remember exactly how many though. I know it's more when LO is exclusively BF, then lowers to 1 extra when LO is having solids.


----------



## CocoaOne

I usually do green days because I'm not a huge fan of meat. 

Breakfast - weetabix and milk (A & B)
Lunch - beans on toast with sprinkle cheese and margarine (B, Marg - 3 syns, cheese - 3 syns)
Dinner - chicken & mushroom pasta (not SW friendly :blush: but it needs to be eaten. Will use the rest of my syns for this)

I'll have to do a bodged version of SW until I've eaten the rubbish food in the house and go shopping again. Can't afford to just throw it out.


----------



## hazzabeanie

blah i bought the pdf version off ebay £1 matched it up to my mums stuff as she goes class its exactly the same ive printed it all off and put in folders, its great got loads and loads of reciepes too and it explains everything too hope this helps xx


----------



## kayleigh&bump

Can I join in here pls? I started SW last Sunday and lost 5lbs already. I love SW as I do like to eat A LOT!! I started out at 13st8 and am now 13st3, want to get down to 11st5 and about a size 12-14. Once I get to that then I'll decide if I wanna go any slimmer lol. I think it's brill :)


----------



## EternalRose

Right, when I get home I'll add our weights to the front page!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

I'm dying to get on the scales you know! pointless as Ive only been on it 2 days, I'm obsessed!:dohh:


----------



## kayleigh&bump

Do it!! You've probably lost. I weighed after 3 days and I'd lost 5lbs :) I've just eaten s huge batch of syn free crisps  I love this diet :lol:


----------



## Blah11

hazzabeanie said:


> blah i bought the pdf version off ebay £1 matched it up to my mums stuff as she goes class its exactly the same ive printed it all off and put in folders, its great got loads and loads of reciepes too and it explains everything too hope this helps xx

Have you got a link? Sounds really good :D


----------



## kayleigh&bump

That's what I done as well blah :) type in slimming world starter pack and they come up from there xx


----------



## Blah11

Oh found it :D Guess I'll be joining you next week, hooray :D


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

can I join the thread? I dont need to lose tons of weight but I need to stay healthy and I love SW recipes and I love junk food so the latter isNOT good. x


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Ive just come back from Zumba class! It was ace! Loved it:thumbup:

Had my yummy tea when I got in too....steak, jacket and tonnes of veg, I LOVE this diet!


----------



## kayleigh&bump

It's great isn't it jac :haha: I've had so much to eat today! Egg on toast for brekkie, pasta for lunch and jacket pots and chicken for dinner :happydance:


----------



## Lliena

Signing into this thread too :D

I started at class yesterday and on day two today and have eaten so much! The one tip she gave us is if you are doing extra easy plan always make sure 1/3 of your plate is filled with super free food(veg/fruit).And make sure you have some syns dont not treat yourself and think your being good cos you will eventually give in and then binge. A little of what you like everyday is good for you :)

Yesterday I had:
B- 2 slices wholemeal toast
L-tangerine, slice of ham, veg risotto
D- 2 jacket potatos beans and cheese and salad

snacks-apple, 3 choc fingers(synned)

today I had:
B-wholemeal toast and beans
L-sw soup made with carrots,celery,onion,garlic,pasta twists,ham,chopped toms and tobasco sauce. Was well yummy and is all free on extra easy woooo!
D- sw chilli and rice with portion of salad.

snacks: bowl of grapes and packet of maltesers(synned)

Im so full this evening! Really hope it works nd I lose at next weigh in!


----------



## kayleigh&bump

I had the SW chilli yesterday, soooo nice isn't it!! Nom nom nom! I was Sooo full after it as well :lol:


----------



## Lliena

Yeah it was yum but I put too much cinnamon in oops lol!


----------



## EternalRose

Glad you enjoyed Zumba jac!

I have updated front page, if you havent already can you all let me know your weight and goal weight pweeeeease!.


WELLLLLLLLLLLL....I dont know whether to laugh or cry. My scale at home is now in the bin! :dohh: I thought I was 15 stone! NOT!!!!!!!

I went and weighed myself at Boots this evening and I am 15 stone 7 and I was generous and took off a pound for my clothes! Wooopee doo. I dont know whether to laugh or cry....:haha::growlmad:

Oh well good job I have started this. Day 2. Gone Well!

I had Weetabix for breakfast with a teaspoon of sugar...:blush: Lunch was left over garden vegetable pie...and dinner was a veggie curry. Im not sure if that is actually slimming world or not...:rofl: But I need to go shopping!


----------



## Stephie 25

Can i join in too? I will be regestering with SW on Monday.


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Welcome aboard Stephie25!

Thanks Mon, yeah it was really good, cant wait to go again on tuesday now, gym today though:thumbup:

Hows everyone getting on?


----------



## Lliena

I did a sneaky weigh in this morning and after only 2 days I have lost 4lb!! :D Will see what their scales say on Wed though before I celebrate anything hehe! Breakfast has been raspberries,grapes and mullerlight yoghurt poured over top yuuuumy!


----------



## CocoaOne

I really want to do Zumba, but none of the local classes are at the right times for me. Hopefully it'll get better once LO starts sleeping better at night so I can go out and OH can put her to bed. 

Welcome Stephie!

My start weight (as it was on Wednesday) is *149lb*
my goal weight is 138lb, but not sure I'll actually get there, I haven't been that weight for about 6 years! I find it so hard to lose this last 10lb, I've already lost 40lb since having LO, so I'm on the home stretch now!


----------



## MummyJade

Hi! 
Can i join you please!? I joined SW last night first time ever! Confusing big time but the more i read the more i understand.. and you lovely ladies have helped too... Im following the extra easy one too.. but untill i can get to shopping tomorrow i am just doing what i can....

Today 
Ive had 2 weetabix with 175ml whole milk... so thats my A&B.. I used all my milk as i dont drink Tea or Coffee often and if i do i will do it as a syn...

I just panic i will be the only one at class not to of lost any weight!! 
any tips will be great...

good luck everyone!! 
x


----------



## Lliena

On extra easy as long as 1/3 of your plate is full of super free food and you have one healthy option A and one B each day plus your syns you cant go wrong I dont think :D


----------



## EternalRose

Ok i am out shopping at the moment. Where can i buy the slimming word chips! I fancy veggie burger and chips for tea. Veggie burger is only 2.5 sins. Get in!! Xxx


----------



## EternalRose

Oh i think you have to buy maris potatos and do them yourself.....:dohh:


----------



## Lliena

yeah you do hehe with the frylight spray :)


----------



## xLaurax

Mmmm slimming world chips are my fav :)

So far today it's been syn free, usual weetabix for breakfast and I've just had a selection of fruit for lunch as a friend of ours is bringing Chinese for tea, so I'm just gonna have a chow mein 7 syns :)


----------



## becs0375

Hello, I rejoined SW last night after a 13 month break, I lose 4 stone last time and I was pleased that I have only put on a stone!! Would like to lose 2 stone by easter!!!

I either do EE or Green as I am a veggie but I do eat fish!!


----------



## CocoaOne

SW chips are lovely. I usually peel and cut into chip sized bits, boil for 5 mins until partially cooked, drain, then rough them up by shaking the pan. Then put on a tray, spray with frylight and cook for 20-30 mins. Roughing them up gives them a crunchier outside. Yummy!


----------



## becs0375

I put paprika on my chips and wedges!!!


----------



## daniandbaby

Can I join

The other thread seems to have died!

I been on sw for about 2 months started at 12 stone 9 now at 11 stone 7

Had a month break lol dont know how i neevr put any weight on and lost 2 lbs

Has anyone bought this months mag delicious recipes in there mad the rostis last night and they were heavenly.

My target is 10 stone and then probally want to go 9.5 stone see when I reach 10 as have broad shoulders n dont think 9.5 will look good on me


----------



## becs0375

Well done Dani!!! I have the new mag, I love recipes in there, they have some useful tips too!!!


----------



## kayleigh&bump

For anyone with crisp cravings, you can make your own syn free ones in minutes :) I find that baby new pots work best, but make thin slices with a potato peeler, spray a plate with lots of frylight, ANC arrange to potatoes in a single layer. Spray again with frylight and sprinkle with salt. Microwave for 5 mins or until golden and crisp :) guarantee you won't know the difference between these and normal crisps ;)


----------



## Lliena

I was gonna post that later, you have saved me from doing it hehe! Am gonna try them after :D


----------



## EternalRose

Welcome to all the newbies....:wave:

Well day 3 has gone really well...

For breakfast I had a banana...:haha:

Lunch I had vegetable soup and a cheese roll

And for dinner I had Slimming World Vegetarian chilli. It was bloody yum!!

I love this diet. Cant wait to weigh next week Wed :)

How is everyone else getting on? xx


----------



## EternalRose

Oh and I have updated front page. If you havent told me so far, please let me know your weights and your goal weights xx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Going well here too!

I had another bowl of lush chopped fruit smothered in fat free yoghurt, a bacon sandwich (used 2nd slice of wholemeal bread as a syn) and tomato ketchup (another syn)
Then had SW Chicken Kiev, SW chips, carrots and salad...mmmmm yum yum!

Ate lots of fruit too, apples, banans, grapes etc.

Mon- Did you sign up for the top package? I did and Ive received 2 books, I thought you got more than that? Arent you supposed to get mags too?:shrug:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

^ Ignore that, just looked and yep only get 2 books and 7 mags across 12 months..how am I supposed to know which ones to buy myself?


----------



## africaqueen

Hi ladies,
I am not yet a "yummy mummy" but im losing weight on SW so i can be a mum as i need to lose another 35lb to get my BMI to 30 so me and dh can be referred for IVF this yr.
I have followed SW on and off for yrs so know quite a bit bout the plan and i like to follow EE. My weight is ... 16.11 now but i was 18.4 in may last yr. my target weight for now is 14.4 as that makes me able to have IVF so that is my priority xxx


----------



## EternalRose

Welcome africaqueen :wave: Well done with your weight loss so far too! :flower:

Jac, I only bought silver package...when do the magazines turn up? Monthly? xx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

No, its says you get 7 over the space of 12 months. You get them with the silver too x


----------



## EternalRose

Ahhhh ok I get it now, looking forward to them then. What do you get in your books ,recipes? I am dying to weigh myself!!!


----------



## EternalRose

Ahhhh no, Im craving some Maltesers, and Matthew is sitting there eating them right next to me.....:wacko:


----------



## Stephie 25

My current weight is as follows

Starting Weight (6th January): 14 stone 7
Short Term Goal: 13 stone
Long Term Goal: don't know.....


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Theres a couple, not loads though. Just whats on the website really..not worth extra cash.
I think you can buy cookbooks, Terrie's giving me some EE cookbooks so cant wait for those to arrive!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

RESIST MON!

Do you have any syns left for today?


----------



## EternalRose

I dont know...I had banana for breakfast, cheese roll for lunch and veggie soup and syn free chilli for tea. So I guess I could have a few? But maybe I should just resist them.....:wacko:


----------



## Lliena

Your allowed 5-15 a day. Yesterday I ate a whole packet of them as hadnt used my syns anywhere else they are 9 and 1/2 syns. 

Jac 2 slices of wholemeal bread is your HEb if its from a 400g loaf. If its a 800g loaf then one can be your HEb but you'd have to sin the other for 4 1/2 syns :)


----------



## EternalRose

Ok I just ate three maltesters...:dohh: But I am within my allowance..


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Lliena said:


> Your allowed 5-15 a day. Yesterday I ate a whole packet of them as hadnt used my syns anywhere else they are 9 and 1/2 syns.
> 
> Jac 2 slices of wholemeal bread is your HEb if its from a 400g loaf. If its a 800g loaf then one can be your HEb but you'd have to sin the other for 4 1/2 syns :)

Its an 800g loaf. Yeah Thats what I did x


----------



## xxxjacxxx

I synned a _Nice_ Biscuit before, cost me 2 syns...was nice though:haha:

Ive synned 10 1/2 times today too:blush:


----------



## EternalRose

As long as your within your limit, Syn away...:lol: This diet is brill!!! :thumbup:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

I have to say I'm pretty impressed:thumbup:
I never feel hungry, always satisfied and not too hard to resist falling off the wagon is it?


----------



## EternalRose

No thats whats so good about it. I dont feel hungry at all! .


----------



## xxxjacxxx

OMG I just made some of those crisps! WOW how yummy!:cloud9:

It took me a few attemps though as have no potato peeler, the first time I cut them too thick, 2nd time they were spot on though. Unfortunately I have have square plates that dont fit in the microwave so had to use a side plate so I only made about 10:growlmad:

Yummy though! I had salt and black pepper on them!


----------



## becs0375

Evening fellow SW's!!!

I have had loads today!!
Brekkie, fat free yogurt and fruit
Lunch, SW chips, b beans and poached egg
Dinner, 2 quorn sausages on 2 slices of bread! 
Snacked on fruit, had as my syns- ketchup, spread, harvest bar, special k and a slice of bread!!!
Had a total of 12.5 syns!!!

SW works for me, its easy and teaches you to eat healthily and get into good habits!! When I was last on it I use to have a flake every day for 8.5 syns!!!


----------



## dizzyspells

Hi ladies :hi:

Been thinking about doing SW for a while but just have a quick question if anybody knows.I need to cut back on carbs when I diet otherwise I just cant loose weight so do you have to eat your bread/pasta etc on SW or can you just choose not to have them?.I am just a bit worried that I wont loose weight if I am still eating things like that.xx


----------



## CocoaOne

Dizzyspells - you can do red days - which is where lean meats are free, along with fruit and veg, then you have one or two portions of milk &/or cheese (A's) and two B's - which can be a small portion of potatoes or wholemeal pasta, or pulses.


----------



## xxxjacxxx

I had a total pig out last night!

I made SW crisps and then had an apple and then had a moohassive bowl of strawberries, melon, banana and pineapple with loads of fat free yoghurt and it was allowed!!!!


----------



## becs0375

Its lush you just eat and eat and not feel guilty!!


----------



## EternalRose

How has everyone got on today...

I had a banana for breakfast, left over vegetarian chilli for lunch, with a big big portion of rice. All syn free. I had a nibble on some cheese...:haha: And I am about to have a vegetarian burger with syn free chips. My veggie burger is 10.5 syns though xx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Hello :waves:

Ive done well today, I had bacon, scrambled eggs and baked beans on 1 slice thick wholemeal toast (HE B) apple for lunch and just had chicken pasta with brocolli, cucumber, apple, and sweetcorn:thumbup:
Used my HO A as milk but only had 1 coffee today, and no syns cos I saved them all up so I could have 3 vodka and cokes tonight:happydance:


----------



## EternalRose

What you having for dinner jac? And luuuuurvin the vodka and coke! 

ETA: I just seen...you had chicken pasta..sounds yum. Well day 5 for me tommorow. Is it your day 6? xxx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Uhm, no I started on Wed, same day as you! Day 5 for me too:happydance:


----------



## Stephie 25

Getting excited about starting SW properly on Monday, but can't believe how much you seem to be eating??!! sounds loads.

One quick question though, What do all the abreviations mean?

HE A
HE B
HO


----------



## Lliena

HE a/b =healthy extra a/b :)

A is dairy products and b is fibre so wholemeal bread or breakfast cereals and your meant to have one from each, each day.


----------



## Lliena

Today has been good! Did my wii fit this morning for half an hour and it says I have lost 4lb already after starting on wed(scales said same!)@D Then I did half hour of just dance 2 as well! Food is as follows:

B-SW big breakfast bacon,scrambled eggs,beans and sauteed potatoes.
L- Ham salad sandwich on wholemeal bread(HEb) with extra salad on plate and celery.
D- steak, jacket potato with dairylea triangles(HEa) chargrilled peppers and salad. Followed by raspberries, muller strawberry yog and a meringue nest (synned)

Snacks & Syns : grapes,1 vodka and coke zero(synned) 

I love this diet I NEVER feel hungry and Im losing weight :happydance:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Me too Liliena, god I wish I had discovered it a year ago!

Oh well better late than never!

I'm running out of shopping now so its what I can find lol, have to do big shop on monday!


----------



## EternalRose

My Wii fit said I had lost 3lbs this morning, and I am not even due to weigh untill Wednesday!!! Get In!! :happydance::happydance: I had a banana for breakfast, and I am about to have quorn sausages, with beans and eggs now. xx


----------



## Blah11

I'm so excited to start this when I get my ebay cd :rofl: For the time being I'm doing master cleanse :shock: Im hungry :cry:


----------



## Stephie 25

weighed in this morning at 14 st 1 :happydance:


----------



## EternalRose

When is your CD coming blah?

Stephie, thats a 6lb weight loss!!!! :shock: :happydance::happydance::happydance: Well done!! xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Hi ladies 

well done on any losses and good luck for this wk's weigh in's!
I was super bad last nite as we went to friends for a meal and had prawn curry and rice, with 3 glasses wine and a slice of choc gateau... aaaaaah! i ended up comfort eating as i wanted a ciggy sooo badly and a girl who was there was in and out for a smoke and i sooo wanted to join her! lol. I resisted though and its day 9 of not smoking so at least iv stuck it out and im trying my best with the diet  xxx


----------



## Blah11

Unsure, I ordered on Fri so hopefully soon :shrug: Will continue with master cleanse for as long as poss though. Day 1 isn't too bad so far actually. I'm not hungry, just missing eating.


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Well I took the kids out and didn't have lunch before I went so I ordered a chicken & bacon salad and it came smothered in caesar sauce:dohh: I'd guess there was about 3 tablespoons on it so there goes all my syns for today!
Had bran flakes and ss milk for breakfast, bran flaes was my HE B, milk is my HE A, as ive had milk in coffee today too so its got to be an all FREE food tea for me tonight, any suggestions?


----------



## africaqueen

I have put some syn free roast potatoes in the oven with some carrots and im going to have some stir fried chicken breast with it and some cauliflower  Today i have been good even though i felt like raiding the biscuit tin in my parents, i didnt :-0) lol xxx


----------



## xLaurax

Have you got any mince in Jac?

For something simple and quick I'd do a pasta bolognese, brown you mince, beef oxo cube, garlic, onion, chopped tomatoes :)


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Yeah actually have some in fridge that needs using..good idea!
Thanks hun!

Bloody caesar dressing 3.5 syns each!


----------



## xLaurax

No worries, its one of my fav's :)

So I'm experimenting for tea tonight,

Frying some diced chicken up, then making a sauce with mushrooms, garlic and herb soft cheese and quark, works out 3 syns a serving :) I shall report back once I've eaten to let you know how nice it is


----------



## Lliena

Jacket potato and baked beans is completely sin free too and quick :D


----------



## xxxjacxxx

I had left over chicken pasta from yesterdays tea in the end, the mince looked a bit past its best:dohh:

Ive made the SW egg custard, its cooling in the fridge atm so dont know what it tastes like as yet, anyone tried? 
I'm going to sit and do my menu for the next week in a bit and order my shopping online:thumbup:

Today is the first day ive used all of my syns up :blush:


----------



## MummyJade

Hey Ladies...

I have just caught up on the weekend posts... You have all done so well!! 
I am a bit worried i am not doing it rite... so here is what i had today can you please tell me if i am eating rite.... thank you 

Breakfast: Weetabix (HEB) Milk (HEA)
Lunch: Boild Eggs and 1 slice bread (syn)
Tea: Roast Beef, Boild Potatoes, Sweetcorn, carrots, peas, Gravy (syn)
Mullerlight yoghurt.. (fat free)

Snacks: Apple, Oranges, Seafood Sticks, grapes, 

Thanks i am so scared i am guna be the only one not to have a weight lost come thursday class! 

xx


----------



## Lliena

sounds good to me hun :)


----------



## xLaurax

Looks fine to me too sweetie :)

Well that tea was a success! It was so lovely and didn't taste anything like diet food, my OH was very surprised :)


----------



## Stephie 25

How do you do syn free roast potatoes?


Was a bit naughty tonight, as it is our last day before starting SW propperly. We had a piece of stuffed roast belly pork, with roast potatoes (boiled then roasted with only a little bit of oil wiped over them, rather than sitting in oil as i usually do) Carrot & swede mash, mixed veggies, and gravey.

Hope i do not have to miss out on my roast dinners, as it is the highlight of my week :(


----------



## xLaurax

I part boil mine, crush them up and spray with fry light, mine usually take 15 mins longer to do, obviously because there not cooked in loads of oil. They still taste fab though :)


----------



## EternalRose

xxxjacxxx said:


> I had left over chicken pasta from yesterdays tea in the end, the mince looked a bit past its best:dohh:
> 
> Ive made the SW egg custard, its cooling in the fridge atm so dont know what it tastes like as yet, anyone tried?
> I'm going to sit and do my menu for the next week in a bit and order my shopping online:thumbup:
> 
> Today is the first day ive used all of my syns up :blush:

Jac I used up all mine as well....maybe a little over....:blush::blush: But tomorrow I will try to not use more than 5..:lol:


----------



## EternalRose

MummyJade said:


> Hey Ladies...
> 
> I have just caught up on the weekend posts... You have all done so well!!
> I am a bit worried i am not doing it rite... so here is what i had today can you please tell me if i am eating rite.... thank you
> 
> Breakfast: Weetabix (HEB) Milk (HEA)
> Lunch: Boild Eggs and 1 slice bread (syn)
> Tea: Roast Beef, Boild Potatoes, Sweetcorn, carrots, peas, Gravy (syn)
> Mullerlight yoghurt.. (fat free)
> 
> Snacks: Apple, Oranges, Seafood Sticks, grapes,
> 
> Thanks i am so scared i am guna be the only one not to have a weight lost come thursday class!
> 
> xx

Sounds like you have had a great day hun, I bet you would have lost!! xx


----------



## Lliena

Stephie 25 said:


> How do you do syn free roast potatoes?
> 
> 
> Was a bit naughty tonight, as it is our last day before starting SW propperly. We had a piece of stuffed roast belly pork, with roast potatoes (boiled then roasted with only a little bit of oil wiped over them, rather than sitting in oil as i usually do) Carrot & swede mash, mixed veggies, and gravey.
> 
> Hope i do not have to miss out on my roast dinners, as it is the highlight of my week :(

I mde some tonight. Cut them up, par boil for 5 mins. Shake to mke them fluffy then spray with fry light on a baking tray and cook for 40mins...they were lush :D


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Hey guys hope I can join! I started SW on Tuesday :D you all seem so diddy compared to me :blush:

Starting weight is 20 stone
Short term goal is 17 stone
Long term goal is 10 stone

:)

I've not been doing my food diary since Friday (naughty Kate), but today I've had..
Scrambled egg, ham and tomatoes for brekkie
Chicken noodle stir fry for lunch
Mullerlight yogurt, penguin bar, a Quality Street choc and one of baby's biccies :blush: so I don't know how many syns I've had!

Only had my HEA today, my milk in coffees. Finding it difficult to get HEB in most days! Been making the SW crab cakes today for tomorrow's dinner, (well I realised I didn't have enough crabmeat for the recipe, so they're crab and salmon cakes :winkwink:), so I ate some of the mixture while I was making them and now I'm stuffed!

I was silly and weighed myself yesterday morning and I've lost 2lbs so far.. feeling a bit down since my mate who started with me has lost 7lbs in the same amount of time (and I don't normally eat as unhealthily as I have today)! :(
I tried WW last summer and lost a stone.. and put it back on with extras :dohh: that's my problem the most I've ever lost on any diet is 1 stone.. so my short term goal is to lose three stone this time, if I can do that I know I can lose the rest!


----------



## CocoaOne

Not a great day for me - always happens when I dont start the diet 100% properly because I need to eat the food in the house before I can go shopping. 

I really struggle with evenings. All I want to do is pig out on sweets and chocolate (dam OH for having it in the house!)
What does everyone have for sweet treats?


----------



## Lliena

Kate&Lucas said:


> Hey guys hope I can join! I started SW on Tuesday :D you all seem so diddy compared to me :blush:
> 
> Starting weight is 20 stone
> Short term goal is 17 stone
> Long term goal is 10 stone
> 
> :)
> 
> I've not been doing my food diary since Friday (naughty Kate), but today I've had..
> Scrambled egg, ham and tomatoes for brekkie
> Chicken noodle stir fry for lunch
> Mullerlight yogurt, penguin bar, a Quality Street choc and one of baby's biccies :blush: so I don't know how many syns I've had!
> 
> Only had my HEA today, my milk in coffees. Finding it difficult to get HEB in most days! Been making the SW crab cakes today for tomorrow's dinner, (well I realised I didn't have enough crabmeat for the recipe, so they're crab and salmon cakes :winkwink:), so I ate some of the mixture while I was making them and now I'm stuffed!
> 
> I was silly and weighed myself yesterday morning and I've lost 2lbs so far.. feeling a bit down since my mate who started with me has lost 7lbs in the same amount of time (and I don't normally eat as unhealthily as I have today)! :(
> I tried WW last summer and lost a stone.. and put it back on with extras :dohh: that's my problem the most I've ever lost on any diet is 1 stone.. so my short term goal is to lose three stone this time, if I can do that I know I can lose the rest!

Im 19stone 4lb hun so nearly same as you :) Im allowed between 15/20 syns a day the class teacher said. I have lost 4lb so far after following it since wed! My class is every wed morning. I would suggest writing the foods down as it really does help you to see just how much your eating :)


----------



## becs0375

I am not tiny either, 16 st 7lb, I am a size 18 and 5ft 8inch. So thats me lol!!!

Haven't been at home all day, had a jacket spud and coleslaw for lunch, then a SW roast at my parents, but my Mum also made a bread and butter pudding which I had a small bowl of, oh well, it was lush and I always treat myself on a Sunday, so I am not going to worry!! 
I feel so much better since being back on SW and I have missed healthy eating, and cutting right down on bread is heaven for me, bread is one of my weaknesses!!!


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Wow congrats! I have been writing down normally just forgotten while I've not been in work.



CocoaOne said:


> Not a great day for me - always happens when I dont start the diet 100% properly because I need to eat the food in the house before I can go shopping.
> 
> I really struggle with evenings. All I want to do is pig out on sweets and chocolate (dam OH for having it in the house!)
> What does everyone have for sweet treats?

I'm having frozen mixed berries and fat free natural yogurt with sugar powder atm :) You could always save your syns til the evening?


----------



## Stephie 25

Can i update my long term goal please?

My ideal weight is showing at between 9 and 10 stone

although if i make it to this, i think i will look ill !!!!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

I have fruit for snacks, gosh I must have eaten a tonne of fruit this week:haha:

Well the egg custard was minging...:sick: I might have not done it right but it tasted more like cold scrambled egg!!

Ive just sat and done our menu for the whole of next week then shopped for it, it took me near on 2 hours! 

Could one of you that know more than me check this over please?:flower:

Monday
Breakfast: 28 g Bran flakes/berries MILK (HE B AND PART HE A)
Lunch: Baked potato with baked beans/fruit FREE
Tea: Chilli & Rice (recipe in favorites) FREE

Tuesday
Breakfast:Bacon sandwhich (HE B)
Lunch: seafood omelette (recipe in 7 day menu) FREE
Tea: chachouka (recipe in favorites) FREE
FRUIT & MUESLI MINI MUFFINS (RECIPE IN FAVES) SYN 2.5)

Wednesday
Breakfast: Scrambled eggs, toast, sausage and grilled tomatoes (HE B)
Lunch: tuna pasta salad (recipe in 7 day menu) FREE
Tea: Asparagus & courgette fritata with salad and baked potato FREE (RECIPE IN FAVES) 2 syns)


Thursday
Breakfast:mixed fruit with fat free yoghurt FREE 
lUNCH: Deli ham sandwhich (2 slices of bread as your Healthy Extra 'b' choice filled with lean ham, sliced tomatoes, lettuce, cucumber, spring onion and sliced gherkins. Followed by a selection of your favourite fresh fruit)
Tea: chicken & pepper kebabs FREE (RECIPE IN FAVES)
BERRIE TERRINE WITH CHOC SAUCE (RECIPE IN FAVES) SYN 3)

fRiday: 
bREAKFAST:28g FRUIT n fibre milk (HE B AND PART A)
lunch: cheese and mushroom omelette and salad (use recipe as seafood omelette)(syn 4)
Tea: grilled steak (recipe on 7 day menu) with brocolli, carrots, asparagus

saturday
breakfast: fruit salad with fat free yoghurt FREE
lunch: ham and cheese toastie (syn4) (he b)
tea: CHIPS EGG and beans FREE
BANANA BREAD PUDDING (4.5 SYN)

SUNDAY:
Breakfast: bran flakes topped with fruit and fat free yog (HE B AND SOME A)
lUNCH: TUNA pasta, 
tea: american roast beef hash FREE (RECIPE IN FAVES)

Ive left some HE A's out as I have milk in my coffees.
and left some syns too so I can treat myself.


Thank you!!


----------



## xLaurax

It all looks fab Jac :)

You've got my fav for tea tomorrow, I tend to do a massive pot of beef chilli, freeze some and then leave some for lunches during the week.

One of the key things to this diet is to make sure you don't feel deprived, as soon as you do use some more syns, it's then easy to get straight back on the band wagon without hating the diet :)

I'm sure all you ladies will have done fab when weigh in comes around!!


----------



## dawny690

*Can I join this thread please I'm going to join my local SW group when I get some cash xxxx*


----------



## becs0375

That looks fab to me Jac!!! Well done for being organised!!! I really need to get organised, I keep promising myself to online shop but I never do!! I would save a fortune!


----------



## becs0375

Laura, just seen you are from Suffolk, not far from me! I live in Watton, Norfolk!!


----------



## xLaurax

Oh wow not far at all. If I can't get to my usual group in Eye, I go to my leaders other group in Diss :)


----------



## becs0375

small world!!!


----------



## xLaurax

Hi Dawn, ofcourse you can join. Just a thought I get sw vouchers from my doctor as my starting BMI was over 30, maybe worth a try with yours. It's all to do with promoting a healthier lifestyle and weight loss, and every 12 weeks you just have to be weighed and if you've lost I get another 12 weeks of vouchers


----------



## xLaurax

becs0375 said:


> small world!!!


It is indeed!!


----------



## becs0375

Thats fab Laura, I am going to mention it to my Dr, think my BMI is about 36!


----------



## CocoaOne

Hi dawny! :wave:

Jac - looks good, but I'll echo what Laura said - make sure you use your syns!

I'm going to try and sit down and do a meal plan tomorrow night. I'm too tight to pay for a Tesco/asda delivery :haha:

And don't feel bad about the egg custard, SW recipes are notoriously either great, or awful!!


----------



## xLaurax

Definately worth a shot, with the money I save I treat myself to a cook book or exercise class a week. I know some people have had success, some haven't it all depends on your doctor.

Do you go to group now?


----------



## Kate&Lucas

That's a good idea Jac :D
I think I'll start planning a weekly menu, very organised!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Thanks Laura:hugs:

Its the first time Ive planned our food for the week as last week (first week) I used the personalized menu. I found I actually saved loads doing it this way.
I usually shop fortnightly but this way I will have to do it weekly due to the large amount of fresh fruit/veg but I am, so motivated to do this diet!

Tomorrows day free of exersize but then I have an hour in the gym and zumba tuesday, gym wed, zumba thur and gym fri!


----------



## xLaurax

CocoaOne said:


> Hi dawny! :wave:
> 
> Jac - looks good, but I'll echo what Laura said - make sure you use your syns!
> 
> I'm going to try and sit down and do a meal plan tomorrow night. I'm too tight to pay for a Tesco/asda delivery :haha:
> 
> And don't feel bad about the egg custard, SW recipes are notoriously either great, or awful!!

I second that with the sw recipes, I have found alot of the deserts just aren't very nice. Alot of girls at my group freeze there muller yoghurts and have frozen yoghurt as a pud. I may attempt a cheesecake after weigh in this week.


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Its alot easier Kate. Then I know I have enough food in and everything I need for the weeks meals:thumbup:


----------



## xLaurax

I love meal planning, and I'm very lucky my OH loves all the food I cook, he now prefers alot of slimming world meals.

Alot of things you made pre sw can still be made but adapted and using syn free ingredients instead, things like making your own marinades for meat are so easy to do.

I agree with the more regular shopping, I find I am always popping out to get fresh fruit, last summer I was spending £6 a day on strawberries from the local farm shop, but it did help me start my weight loss off well. 

You'll soon find your favourite meals I have loads but vary what we have week on week so we don't get bored of eating the same things...


----------



## CocoaOne

Feel few to share meal plans girls!

I'm not a very good or inventive cook so I get bored cooking/eating the same things - chilli, bolognaise and mushroom & pesto pasta are my staples!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Its actually all new to me as before sw I didnt really cook a lot from scratch, it was a frozen lasagne or a pasta sauce form a jar you know...its actually teaching me to cook :haha:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

I think we should get Monique to post our meal plans in a spoiler on the fist post so we can give each other ideas from week to week? and maybe a spoiler with tips and tricks in?


----------



## xLaurax

Cocoaone your staples are pretty much the same as mine, I do love getting the cook books out and trying something new.

Jac that's fab that your cooking it all from scratch, don't you find it tastes so much better and the satisfaction you get from knowing you cooked it is unreal :)

If any of you ladies have the feed a family for under a fiver book, page 92 is another of my favourites, special fried rice, it's so yummy and so filling


----------



## xLaurax

xxxjacxxx said:


> I think we should get Monique to post our meal plans in a spoiler on the fist post so we can give each other ideas from week to week? and maybe a spoiler with tips and tricks in?

Sounds like a fab idea, then people can see who it was who made what and can go direct to that person if they need any help....


----------



## dawny690

*Do you need to know anything about me? Docs wont help if I work surely? xxxx*


----------



## CocoaOne

Definitely a good idea!

I used to make a lot of egg fried rice, omlettes and poached eggs on toast etc. But LO is allergic to egg so I don't tend to cook them much anymore. I'm hoping she grows out of it soon!


----------



## MummyJade

Jac your menu looks amazing!! Thanks ladies i just worry!! 
I wrote my 1st shopping list yesterday and saved money!! I was rather surprised! 
I am actually enjoying cooking from scratch! i never thought i would tho!! 

I think we will all give Jamie oliver a run for his money!! 

My stats are:
16st 10lb..
i dont really have a weight target but per preg clothes would be great...
12 top 14 bottom... and now i am currently a 16 top and 18 bottom but i need a size 17 really! xx


----------



## xLaurax

dawny690 said:


> *Do you need to know anything about me? Docs wont help if I work surely? xxxx*

They will Hun, it's part of a nation incentive to fight obesity. I don't work, but my MIL and SFIL both work and they both get the vouchers too. The majority of our group use the vouchers :)


----------



## dawny690

*Might try that xxxx

My stats are:

My Current Weight: 17st 6lb  
Long-Term Goal Weight: 10st
I'm between a size 22/24 if I cant get down to my goal weight a size 14 would be nice but need to loose the weight on my boob area too  xxxx*


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls.
Some yummy menu's been had today eh? I had syn free roasties with chicken and veg for tea an was delicious! then snacked on fruit and played on the wii. I have been super good today so going to do same tomorrow and allow myself a curly wurly on tuesday  lol.

I used to make the SW egg custard and it was lovely, but lost the recipe... also as a tip for a quick and cheap meal, a tin of asda smartprice chilli con carne is only 1 syn for the whole tin and if u add some chilli powder and garlic for extra taste and serve with rice, its tasty and filling  Well im gonna make a cuppa and go to bed to read my new IVF book that i got online, so nite all xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Oh and my short term goal is 14.4 so i qualify for IVF but my long term goal is 10.7 

Im 5ft 8.5in and i weigh 16.11 and clothes size 20. Want to be back in a size 12 like i was when i was 20 xxx


----------



## dawny690

*Forgot to say I'm 5ft 4in xxxx*


----------



## jenny25

can i join please ::D i hav just started today and im cooking beef irish stew for dinner its sin free if you replace the potatoes with butternut squash :D i have a website thats good for idea's xxx www.slimmingreats.com xxx


----------



## africaqueen

jenny25 said:


> can i join please ::D i hav just started today and im cooking beef irish stew for dinner its sin free if you replace the potatoes with butternut squash :D i have a website thats good for idea's xxx www.slimmingreats.com xxx

Welcome to the thread 
If u follow the EE plan on SW that stew would be syn free with the potatoes ;-)
I have been doing SW on and off for a few yrs but properly into it since may last yr so any questions just ask xxx


----------



## jenny25

i went to join on their website but their asking for alot of money im thinking of joining zumba classes gonna ask a friend to come along i need more food i need to find out how many sins fizzy juice is i know i need to cut it out but im addicted to irn bru lol xx


----------



## xLaurax

Do they do a diet iron bru? If so I'm sure it would be syn free hun

Just checked my food directory and irn-bru diet is syn free.


----------



## jenny25

is it worth joing paying the money online for the stuff? i cant join till the end of the month im so skint cause of christmas the now so i need kinda help xxx


----------



## xLaurax

Can you get to a local group at all Hun? I would hugely recommend it if you can, the support you get is amazing :)

I'm sure on this thread somewhere someone posted a free joining offer?

I'm off to investigate these online prices, group is £4.95 a week


----------



## Lliena

If you can get to class you can pay weekly and its £4.95 :) I prefer going to a class as I know Im gonna be weighed each week so makes me more determined to lose it :)

Hehe Jinx!


----------



## xLaurax

Oh my, that seems very expensive....

At the minute it works out £10 to join so you pay that in your first week, you get your pack with the food optimising book, body magic plus loads of others in the pack, then it's £4.95 weekly. Magazines are £1.95 to slimming world members plus you have access to the shop at group where you can get all the recipe books, fibre plus bars, oat bran crisp breads etc etc.

Also all the online features you get with the online membership you also get as a group member.


----------



## xLaurax

Lliena said:


> If you can get to class you can pay weekly and its £4.95 :) I prefer going to a class as I know Im gonna be weighed each week so makes me more determined to lose it :)
> 
> Hehe Jinx!

Exactly the reason I go to group, your physically being weighed infront of someone.

Do you stay to groups image therapy Hun? Ours is fab and I always leave on such a high :)


----------



## jenny25

i went too look online it charged me 59.99 for 3 months too join online xx


----------



## Lliena

xLaurax said:


> Lliena said:
> 
> 
> If you can get to class you can pay weekly and its £4.95 :) I prefer going to a class as I know Im gonna be weighed each week so makes me more determined to lose it :)
> 
> Hehe Jinx!
> 
> Exactly the reason I go to group, your physically being weighed infront of someone.
> 
> Do you stay to groups image therapy Hun? Ours is fab and I always leave on such a high :)Click to expand...

I only started class on Wed hehe but yeah Im staying for all of it, and the lady that runs it is really nice and doesnt mind me taking baby along :D


----------



## becs0375

I try to stay as often as I can, its brilliant and you meet like minded people.


----------



## xxxjacxxx

I just haven't got the time to go to a class so I joined online.
I got told in take a break mag there were vouchers for free online membership???
Online works for me to be honest so its worth paying the extra. Ive got a very nice friend sending me the Extra easy cookbook so I cant wait for that to come!

I go to zumba classes Jenny25, I would highly recommend it, its brilliant and so much fun:thumbup:
I'm going to make some syn free crisps tonight as a treat:happydance:


----------



## becs0375

We are having quorn chilli bulked out with veg and jacket pot tonight, followed by syn free rice pudding!!! Also made a cake today, the whole thing plus jam is 16 syns, so a good quater is 4 syns and its a big one too!!!


----------



## Lliena

becs0375 said:


> We are having quorn chilli bulked out with veg and jacket pot tonight, followed by syn free rice pudding!!! Also made a cake today, the whole thing plus jam is 16 syns, so a good quater is 4 syns and its a big one too!!!

Ooh recipe for ricepudding and cake please? Im finding puddings tricky ish! atm Im using a meringue nest(3 syns) crushing it and mixing it with yog and fruit which is nice but Id like some other options :D


----------



## MummyJade

hey Ladies...
Hope you are all doing well...

So far today i have had:
B:weetabix (HEB) Milk (HEA)
Lasta Prawns and salad..
T: will be SW Meatballs I just blended my tomato sauce and i have to say for a 1st timer it is lovely i added a sweet pepper and a chilli so its got a nice kick to it...
just hope my meatballs come out okies...

also had fruit inbetween... 

Now this is going to be a silly question but coke zero is not the same as diet is it? 
xx


----------



## kayleigh&bump

Hi everyone. I've been I'll with a sickness bug since Friday so SW gas gone out the window. I've just been eating what I can but hasn't been a lot. Can't wait till I'm better and can get back on the wagon, I actually miss all the yummy food! :) on the plus side, I weighed myself on Sunday which was a week since I started on SW and I'm now 13st, so I've list 8 pounds :) :happydance:


----------



## becs0375

Rice pudding was easy, 
half cup of rice (small cup)
1pt water
microwave for around 20 mins, stir in some fat free yog or a vanilla muller light, some sweetner, enough to taste, I added a few drops of vanilla essence and a bit of nutmeg.

Its bloody lush and all free so eat it all!!!!!
https://www.minimins.com/sw-winter-warmer-recipes/172861-12-syns-whole-sponge-cake.html


----------



## becs0375

Well done Kayleigh, hope you are well soon x


----------



## Lliena

MummyJade said:


> hey Ladies...
> Hope you are all doing well...
> 
> So far today i have had:
> B:weetabix (HEB) Milk (HEA)
> Lasta Prawns and salad..
> T: will be SW Meatballs I just blended my tomato sauce and i have to say for a 1st timer it is lovely i added a sweet pepper and a chilli so its got a nice kick to it...
> just hope my meatballs come out okies...
> 
> also had fruit inbetween...
> 
> Now this is going to be a silly question but coke zero is not the same as diet is it?
> xx

Coke zero isnt same but is still free so is fanta zero etc :)


----------



## kayleigh&bump

That cake recipe is amazing. Deffo gunna give that a go at the weekend!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Ohhhhhh cake!!!! Thanks for posting that I will deffo give that ago, and the rice pudding..nom nom!


----------



## EternalRose

Wow this thread is starting to move quick. I will edit front page etc on Wed as I am back at college this week and I am in exam hell. All I have eaten today is a baked bean jacket potato! Lol. On my phone so excuse any mistakes x x


----------



## Blah11

I'm joining you tomorrow hopeully although will be just making it up as I go cos i don't have my books yet. So if I want a green day does this sound ok..

mullerlight
baked spud with beans + cheese (hea?)
quorn bolognaise


what are hebs? Would a slice of wholemeal toast with my yogurt do? & I'll prob have a few snacks of fruit and carrot sticks or something.


----------



## CocoaOne

Today has been:

B: weetabix and milk (A&B)
L: batchelors beef rice
D: cod and veg with gravy (5 syns)

S: yogurt and pear 

Dud a half shop today, so I've got more SW friendly foods in.


----------



## dawny690

*My menu so far today:

Breakfast: Clusters of oats with raisins, coconut (allowed or not?) and almonds with low fat yogurt on top

Lunch: Cheese (HEA) Sandwich made with wholemeal seeded bread

Dinner: ? Not sure what to have as I only have ready meals in  xxxx*


----------



## Lliena

Blah-on green days your meant to eat more fruit an veg I think.easiest plan to follow is extra easy all potato rice meat as long as its lean is free. So is all fruit an veg.your meant to have 1/3 plate at each meal of fruit or veg.you just sin the bad stuff each day ie cake ketchup etc. You can get all the books an stuff on ebay cheap apparently if you don't wanna joIn a class x


----------



## Blah11

Yeh I've ordered a CD with the books on it but it hasnt came yet :( Hopefully tomorrow. That master cleanse diet was a bit brutal and my teeth were agony!


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Had today,
Scrambled egg with mushroom and grilled tomato for breakfast
Noodles for lunch
SW crab cakes (well crab and salmon for me), with wild rocket and thai green salad dressing, and rice with mixed peppers and spinach
2 Mullerlight yogurts as snacks
Milk for HEA - still not getting HEB!! Gonna buy some of those biscuit things from the meeting tomorrow.

I'm addicted to the Mullelight yogurts!


----------



## Lliena

I eat bread most days so get my HEb there but I am gonna get some of those bars at class on wed too, the choc orange ones are meant to be nice :D


----------



## becs0375

I dont buy those bars, I have alpen light bars as you can have 2 of those as your HEB, or they are 3 syns each!


----------



## CocoaOne

Mmmmmmm chocolate and fudge Alpen lights!


----------



## becs0375

They are my favs!! Nom nom nom!!!


----------



## africaqueen

I just had a delish tea. I made the syn free quiche with ham, sweetcorn, onion and had beans with it. It was so nice. I have enough left over to take to work for lunch tomorrow aswell  I am back in the zone now and even did 22 mins aerobics on the wii fit today so im going to increase that to 25 mins tomorrow and 30 from then on intill i get fitter 

Hope everyone has had a nice start to their wk xxx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Hi Girl :wave:

Blah, how did you get on with MC? Its hard isn't it!

Dawny welcome aboard, have you joined online? 

Ive done ok today,
Had Bran flakes and milk (a&b) topped with banana's for breakie, then a jacket spud with beans and cheese (syn 3) then syn free chilli and race, snacked on aplles and tangerines:thumbup:
That Chilli and rice is delish! Thats gone in for my favourites and will be making this again soon!

Mullerlight yoghurts...are they free and syn free on extra easy??


----------



## xLaurax

Mullers are syn free apart from the inspired by cheesecake ones and the choc sprinkles and cherries.

Glad you enjoyed your chilli though, it's a firm favourite in our house :)


----------



## dawny690

*No Jac hun I'm going to be joining a group when I have the money xxxx*


----------



## becs0375

I love chilli!!! Just finished off my rice pud!!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

owwww now I want rice pud!!


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Lliena said:


> I eat bread most days so get my HEb there but I am gonna get some of those bars at class on wed too, the choc orange ones are meant to be nice :D

That's my issue I've cut out bread alongside this so I refuse to have any for my HEB lol. I'll try the choc orange then! Everyone in the group was going on about how nice the 'Scan Bran' is aswell, so I think I'll try some of them too :thumbup:


----------



## Blah11

xxxjacxxx said:


> Hi Girl :wave:
> 
> Blah, how did you get on with MC? Its hard isn't it!
> 
> Dawny welcome aboard, have you joined online?
> 
> Ive done ok today,
> Had Bran flakes and milk (a&b) topped with banana's for breakie, then a jacket spud with beans and cheese (syn 3) then syn free chilli and race, snacked on aplles and tangerines:thumbup:
> That Chilli and rice is delish! Thats gone in for my favourites and will be making this again soon!
> 
> Mullerlight yoghurts...are they free and syn free on extra easy??

Yes, it's hard but I'm still going strong (on day 3). Hope my SW books come today though cos this cleanse is really unsociable :(


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Well done Blah! Look at it this way, you'll give yourself a boost with your weightloss if nothing else! :thumbup:


----------



## Blah11

Yep, I've lost 3lbs almost so even if I gain half back it's still a 1.5lb loss in 2 days :thumbup:


----------



## xLaurax

Yesterdays meal plan went

B) 2 weetabix and milk hea+b
L) jacket potato, cheese 4 syns, baked beans
T) syn free chicken tikka masala and rice (may have seen my pic on fb)

Snacks, banana, clementines, apples, 2x special k bars (8 syns)

Today's meal plan

B) 2 weetabix and milk (hea+b)
L) jacket potato and tuna (salad cream extra light 1 syn tbsp) 
T) beef chilli and syn free chips and cheese (4 syns)

Snacks, clementines, banana, apples and I'm gonna try and only have 1 special k bar today (4 syns)

How are you all finding it now? Hope your enjoying it, I find it's a fab diet, I never feel like I'm dieting with all the lovely meals you can cook :)


----------



## CocoaOne

Looking forward to weigh in tomorrow girls!

My plan today is:

B: egg & bacon omlette, pear
L: beans & cheese (A) on toast (B) with marg (1.5)
D: Reggae reggae chicken (6) and veg 

Snacks - clementines, grapes, cherry activia, milk in tea (A - get two as I'm BF)


----------



## xxxjacxxx

I tried making the rice pud last night but it went a bit wrong:dohh:

Too much vanilla essence and sweetenr I think, but I will have another go!


----------



## jenny25

hey girls i forgot to give my details ha ha to put at the front page lol

my starting weight is 10 stone ( started jan 1st)
weight today 9st5
target weight 8st5

i made a lovely irish beef stew last night it was well lush 

so today im having a bannana for breakfast diet coke snack with fruit salad to snack on 
lunch crackers with low fat spread and for tea grilled pork chops with veg and sin free wedges 

im starting zumba classes next tuesday i walk about 1hr 30 min every day 30 min school run morning and afternoon plus a 30 min walk with the dog and im using wii just dance for a hour a day xx


----------



## LandN

hello i started slimming world last tuesday and ive lost 5lb on my first week so im really chuffed :happydance: i thought id find it really hard but i only found day 1 and 2 really difficult, but im starting to enjoy healthy food which is a complete change for me and something i never thought would happen haha. 

Good luck everyone with your weight losses :flower:


----------



## Lliena

I made the rice pudding last night and used pudding rice cos its still free. I stirred in some vanilla muller light and some raspeberries. It was gorgeous :D


----------



## xLaurax

Alot of girls from group use mullers in there pudding rice, I will just say it's only free on extra easy and green days, not red


----------



## Lliena

Yeah I figured that :) Im doing extra easy atm x


----------



## CocoaOne

Hi LandN :wave:

Fab weight loss :thumbup:


----------



## MummyJade

Morning....
So far today i have had
B: Weetabix and milk (HEA+B)
also had a Apple and Orange...
L: Im thinking jacket potato,tuna and sweetcorn..
T:??! 

I have no scales at home so i cant if i have lost any weight... which is killing me 
as i worry i havent!! maybe invest in a set!! 

xx


----------



## dawny690

* day 2 of SW lifestyle without joining a group and I'm down to 17st 3lb xxxx*


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Ohhh I might have another go at the rice pudding tonight then. I have some vanilla mullerlight, just need to pop to tesco for pudding rice:thumbup:

MJ- Dont bother with the scales, Im ADDICTED to weighing myself:blush:

Yep WI for me tomorrow but I weighed myself yesterday for SW online, but you never know after gym and zumba today I might lose another lb!:haha:


----------



## Lliena

I found if I made it with water in the pan and then added a tiny bit of milk at the end(about 4tbsp) it worked well! Then stirred in mullerlight vanilla and fresh raspberries at the end :D


----------



## xxxjacxxx

dawny690 said:


> * day 2 of SW lifestyle without joining a group and I'm down to 17st 3lb xxxx*

Well done Dawny! Get in girl:thumbup:

Ive had bacon sandwich (a&b) with tbsp of tom sauce (5 syns) as it was on thick wholemeal and a peach so far today, I was having seafood omelette for my lunch but im not hungry just now and I have gym at 2.15 so I'll prob have some fruit before I go and some fruit afterwards then my tea around 5.30 pm.


----------



## MummyJade

xxxjacxxx said:


> Ohhh I might have another go at the rice pudding tonight then. I have some vanilla mullerlight, just need to pop to tesco for pudding rice:thumbup:
> 
> MJ- Dont bother with the scales, Im ADDICTED to weighing myself:blush:
> 
> Yep WI for me tomorrow but I weighed myself yesterday for SW online, but you never know after gym and zumba today I might lose another lb!:haha:

Yeah i have a funny feeling i will get addicted to checking my weight too... I think i will give the scales a miss then... 

My WI is on a thursday!! xx


----------



## Lliena

Just done 25mins on biggest loser wii game-wow its well hard haha!


----------



## xLaurax

Well done Dawny and LandN :)


----------



## becs0375

Well done ladies!!!!!

I always use pudding rice!!!

Made a SW quiche for lunch, yummy!! I can't wait to find out how much I have lost on Thursday!!!


----------



## dawny690

*Had a naughty day today and now feel bad going to go burn it off in a minute xxxx*


----------



## Blah11

got my stuff! i start tomorrow!


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Well done ladies! :happydance:
I have my meeting in two hours, bit nervous :blush: Got on the scales before and I'd lost 7.5lbs.. but last night it was only 2.5! So trying not to eat until I go so it's less :haha:


----------



## becs0375

Good luck Kate, I am sure you have done fab!!!


----------



## MummyJade

Aww Dont worry Dawny...Everyone has a naughty day now and again...

Blah... So glad they have arrived.. good luck...

I need your help ladies.. Do you know any syn free dressings to buy or make? 
just had chicken and rice with veg it was lovely but needed some sauce or something..

any ideas? xx


----------



## EternalRose

So I decided to weigh in a day early..I have lost 4lbs this week. YAY. :happydance::happydance: So now I am eating some chips with lots of salt and vinegar as a treat...:haha: Tomorrow is the start of a new week. I will catch up on everyones posts between this evening, and tomorrow and will update front page e.t.c If anyone has any recipes they want to share, please do so and I will put it on the front page in spoilers...I hope everyone is doing well. xxx


----------



## becs0375

Well done, thats a fab loss!!!


----------



## jenny25

ok im naughty i had grilled chops with a little mash and a little beans but sneaky eat a little of the fat lol i love it ha ha ooops well i uploaded the pic on fb im 9st6 yay 

hey see the sins do they go by how many cals are in something like 2 sins = 20 cals ? xx


----------



## xLaurax

Jenny, your grilled chops will be syn free, what did you make your mash with and what type of beans? Xx


----------



## jenny25

my mother in law made them with flora light cause she is diabetic and it was weight watchers beans xx


----------



## africaqueen

Well done with losses ladies  my weigh in day is a fri so i will update then.

I was good today and ate healthy all day with no syns and im going to do 20 mins on the wii fit after the soaps  Would love to have lost 4lb by fri but be happy with any loss as i was bad on sat nite and every lost lb puts me closer to the IVF  xxx


----------



## xLaurax

All baked beans are syn free Hun :) so it would just be your flora light to be counted as syns :) all in all a pretty low syn meal.


----------



## shampain

Right, I NEED to do this, im a mess, look a mess and feel a mess and the pics from Paddys birthday party of me made me actually feel like throwing up! Im just looking on ebay at the mo at these disks with all the stuff on.. are they ok blah??
I will join in once they come! I really cant afford to pay for group membership and i have pretty good scales here. Is it easy to do? x


----------



## dawny690

*Sham it is easy defo xxxx

I'm having such a bad day today feel so hungry  xxxx*


----------



## jenny25

is their anywhere else i can get the book that tells me the sins cause im not able to join online yet cause they are asking for 59.99 for 3 months and that doesnt include the books lol xx


----------



## africaqueen

jenny25 said:


> is their anywhere else i can get the book that tells me the sins cause im not able to join online yet cause they are asking for 59.99 for 3 months and that doesnt include the books lol xx

Have a look on ebay hun ;-) xxx


----------



## jenny25

what is the book called hun xx


----------



## africaqueen

jenny25 said:


> what is the book called hun xx

Just go on ebay and key in 'slimming world books' in the search engine and loads will come up. Its the starter pack books u will need but they do recipe books and shopping guides etc too:winkwink: xxx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Evening fellow SW'ers :wave:

Tonight I made Chachouka and I was reserving judgement but it was so yum! Even OH liked it!
Ok, so todays menu was
Breakfast: Bacon Sandwhich (count 2nd slice of bread as 4 syns) 
Lunch: Prawn omelettte FREE
Tea:Chachouka and salad with 1 tbsp reduced fat dressing(1/2 syn)
then had SW rice pud again, was yum this time!
Sanacked on apples, pear and a peach!

also did 1 hr 20 in gym and Zumba for an hour tonight!


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Weighed in at 19st 9lbs this evening so 5lb official loss - yay!! :happydance:
Really pleased and v. surprised considering the amount I eat! Bought a load of the SW cereal bars while I was there, so I'll deffo be getting my HEB now. Bought one of the recipe books too - 'the bible' as the ladies in my meeting called it, lol.

Got up reeeaally late today so my diet has been all over the place. I had -
Mullerlight toffee yogurt
Pkt noodles
Mackrel salad
Toffee and pecan cereal bar (HEB)
Chicken and bacon stir-fry (yumyumyumyumyum)
Coffees (HEA for milk)

Jac - what's Zumba? My SW group is running a free class at the end of the month in a gym near mine, wondering if it's worth rushing back from work for!


----------



## africaqueen

well done on the loss kate! That's fab!

I have just asked someone what zumba is too. lol. Keep hearing ppl mention it xxx


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Thanks!! :D


----------



## becs0375

Well done Kate, thats fab!!!


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Thanks! Good luck to everyone who gets weighed today :happydance:


----------



## CocoaOne

Well done Dawny, EternalRose and Kate! :flower:

I weighed in at 146lbs this morning, so a *3lb loss*!!! yay!

Hope everyone has a good SW day, and good luck to those of you weighing in x

PS - Mon, you can change my stats on the front page to starting weight 10st 9, current weight 10st 6 and goal weight 9st 12lb of you like - looks weird me being the only one in lbs! Lol


----------



## Blah11

shampain said:


> Right, I NEED to do this, im a mess, look a mess and feel a mess and the pics from Paddys birthday party of me made me actually feel like throwing up! Im just looking on ebay at the mo at these disks with all the stuff on.. are they ok blah??
> I will join in once they come! I really cant afford to pay for group membership and i have pretty good scales here. Is it easy to do? x

They're FAB! There's a list of green/red recipes and tells u what they are synwise on other days and if theyre free on extra easy, theres a huge list of syn foods and their values, a list of all your free and superfree foods, a 7 day kickstart meal plan, extra easy totally explained, green and red days totally explained.. GREAT cos they come on a CD so you just print what you need and stick them in a folder if you want and all for 99p :happydance:


----------



## Blah11

Well done everyone :happydance:! Okay todays plan (I'm doing the 7 day kickstart thing so i dont need to count syns, just follow the plan exactly)..

B - Cornflakes and milk with strawberrys ontop
Snack - mullerlight yogurt and an apple
L - depends on whether I go to softplay or not.. If I do I'll have a packet of skips and another apple and if I don't, when I go home I'll have 2 slices of wholemeal bread with cheese ontop and a satsuma
D - Making lots of pasta to divide into portions for me, OH and amelie to last til tomorrow too with veg (peppers, onion and courgette in a sauce made of garlic, herbs and chopped tomatoes)


I suspect I'll be stuffed LOL especially as I've not eaten for 3 days. Was so nice to eat my cornflakes this morning haha

(BTW - I lost 3.5lbs in 3 days on master cleanse but I dont really recommend it to anyone with sensitive teeth cos mine were/are in agony cos of all the citric acid and sugar)


----------



## EternalRose

Will update front page today ladies I promise, Im going back on the MC for a few days but I will be around still cheering you all on ...I just need to work out how to do spoilers now....:wacko:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Kate&Lucas said:


> Weighed in at 19st 9lbs this evening so 5lb official loss - yay!! :happydance:
> Really pleased and v. surprised considering the amount I eat! Bought a load of the SW cereal bars while I was there, so I'll deffo be getting my HEB now. Bought one of the recipe books too - 'the bible' as the ladies in my meeting called it, lol.
> 
> Got up reeeaally late today so my diet has been all over the place. I had -
> Mullerlight toffee yogurt
> Pkt noodles
> Mackrel salad
> Toffee and pecan cereal bar (HEB)
> Chicken and bacon stir-fry (yumyumyumyumyum)
> Coffees (HEA for milk)
> 
> Jac - what's Zumba? My SW group is running a free class at the end of the month in a gym near mine, wondering if it's worth rushing back from work for!

OH yes!!! its definately worth it! Ive been twice now and I enjoy it sooooo much!:thumbup:



Blah11 said:


> Well done everyone :happydance:! Okay todays plan (I'm doing the 7 day kickstart thing so i dont need to count syns, just follow the plan exactly)..
> 
> B - Cornflakes and milk with strawberrys ontop
> Snack - mullerlight yogurt and an apple
> L - depends on whether I go to softplay or not.. If I do I'll have a packet of skips and another apple and if I don't, when I go home I'll have 2 slices of wholemeal bread with cheese ontop and a satsuma
> D - Making lots of pasta to divide into portions for me, OH and amelie to last til tomorrow too with veg (peppers, onion and courgette in a sauce made of garlic, herbs and chopped tomatoes)
> 
> 
> I suspect I'll be stuffed LOL especially as I've not eaten for 3 days. Was so nice to eat my cornflakes this morning haha
> 
> (BTW - I lost 3.5lbs in 3 days on master cleanse but I dont really recommend it to anyone with sensitive teeth cos mine were/are in agony cos of all the citric acid and sugar)

Woohoo Sarah! you go girl! :happydance:

oops forgot to say I weighed in at 11 stone 12 this morning so not lost anything since monday but hey its only 2 days:thumbup: total so far is 6 lbs!


----------



## jenny25

thats great jac xxx well i managed to get the syns from downloading it from a torrent so i can use that now :D paul is gonna print it off at work:D xxx


----------



## Lliena

Okay so weigh in this morning at slimming world class and I have lost- 
*5 and 1/2 lb in my first week* :happydance: :happydance:

Im so chuffed!! We do a group discussion thing after weigh ins and she asked me how I felt and I got bit emotional, felt like a right wally but Im just so proud of myself and amazed at the difference its making already :D


Well done to everyone else thats lost too!!:dance:


----------



## becs0375

Well done Liliena!!!! Thats brill!!


----------



## kayleigh&bump

Well done everyone on your losses :) I'm feeling pretty much back to normal low so cracking back on with SW, although only managing small portions of everything ATM :( I hate being ill lol x


----------



## jenny25

congrats honey on the weight loss hun :D xxx


----------



## angelcake71

:flower: Hiya can I join please? 
just started SW today... so will take a while to get the hang of it...
I can`t believe what I am allowed to eat!! .. its far more than I have been eating, but I was snacking instead of eating a proper lunch!!


----------



## Lliena

It's taken me a week to get to grips with it, it really does work though I have lost 5 and half lb in my first week and I ate loads :D


----------



## EternalRose

Ok I am editing front page...I have three tabs open....:dohh: If anyone wants me too add anything let me know ..as I am on page 14 so far this thread is moving fast..xx


----------



## Squidge

Can someone PM the link for the cd they've bought from eBay please? I can't find it :shrug: :blush:


----------



## angelcake71

is Zumba any good?? I am joining a class next wek..


----------



## EternalRose

Right lovely ladies, I have edited front page as much as I can.

I am still missing quite a lot of weights though, if you have not let me know your short term goal weights or Long Term Goal Weights, or Weight Losses please let me so know so I can amend accordingly.

We also need to have an exercise of the week...it looks like Zumba is quite hot! Anyone got any classes near them. Ive got one near me, and I want to drop it like its hot there! :haha:

Im on the Master Cleanse from tomorrow, so I will still be here..but not Slimming World-ing Ill be detox-ing...xx


----------



## EternalRose

And a link for the ebay CD, would be great so I can put it on the front page. xx


----------



## Blah11

this isnt the exact one I got but looks like its the same stuff on it and same price

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Slimming-Wor...eauty_Dieting_Slimming_ET&hash=item3364023ce8


----------



## Blah11

Okay today I've hadddddddd..

Cornflakes with milk and stawberries
an apple
2 slices of wholemeal bread with beans
pasta and veg in tom sauce
chocolate mousse :)

Im still really full :dohh: idk how you lose weight on this diet :s


----------



## Blah11

btw jac - who's sarah :rofl: totally random that was LOL


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls 

Well done on the losses girls! FAB!!

Welcome Angelcake and best of luck. 

Well as for me i have been good today aside from 2 small pieces of dairy milk in work. I took chicken casserole for lunch and snacked on a yogurt and i got home from work late(9pm) so just made a SW "cheese burger" for tea. It is basically- a syn free burger on 2 slices wholemeal bread and 2 cheese triangles(heb and part of hea) and its rly tasty  i also had a apple and a orange and im having some pineapple soon.

I am making Jollof rice and chicken for work for tomorrow 

Can't wait to get weighed on fri and im going to be super good for next wk, plus im having my surgery on the 18th on my mouth so wnt be eating much that wk! lol xxx


----------



## dawny690

*Think my short time goal should be 14st? xxxx*


----------



## EternalRose

^^^ Done xx


----------



## Stephie 25

Hi, Sorry i have been missing for a while, had a mad few days.

Well had my first SW meet on Monday. Weighed in on their scales at 14 st 6.5, so a little worse that i thought. I am still getting very confused on the food, and what values every thing holds. 

Made a savoury mince with rice on Tuesday, with all sorts of veggies and things in, it was yummy. It was 250g of lean mince, so i think 5 syns for the whole thing?

I am findnig it hard to do quick and easy dinners for us both - suggestions will be great!!!!


----------



## dawny690

*What were the 5 syns hun? xxxx*


----------



## africaqueen

Ooooh just had mega sweet tooth so made myself a dish of syn free rice pudding and it was delish as ever!  lots of sweetener and nutmeg in it. Going to bed with my book now. Shattered. Just cooked carrot and turnip and chicken for work tomorrow and some rice pud for dessert xxx


----------



## MummyJade

Cant believe how fast the thread is moving...

Well its weigh in day for my bout half 6... I will update on phone as soon as i get out of there... I go with my dad,uncle and his girlfriend... so there is a few of us... 

I am guna try and do a syn free day.... So today will be...
B:Weetabix and milk (HEA&B)
L:The tuna and boild egg salad in the SW Book
T: The soup that is in the SW Book... but i will add more veg.. peppers and a few cubes of Potatoes... 

Snack on fruit and a yoghurt... 

Yesterday i fancied crap... but i was good and had a yoghurt and apple...
I made the Tikka curry out of book (1/2 syn per serving) it was lovely... 

Well done on all the weight in ladies... 
xx


----------



## Blah11

Okay so today is going to be exactly the same as yesterday really except I need to eat more superfree foods which I forgot to yday so gonna munch on some carrot sticks as a snack instead of my apple.


----------



## Lliena

Or have both ;)


----------



## africaqueen

Mornin girls 

Well i am off to do some wii fit and then work till 8pm so will be on tonight.

My weigh in is in the morning so il be able to update soon.

Hope u all have a good day xxx


----------



## jenny25

hun my starting weight was 10 stone i started dieting on 1st jan xxx and my short term goal is 9stone xxx


----------



## becs0375

I have my weigh in tonight eeeeeek!!!! Good luck!


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Good luck hun! :D


----------



## MummyJade

becs0375 said:


> I have my weigh in tonight eeeeeek!!!! Good luck!

good luck to you.... i am so nervous and scared... ihave no scales so cant weigh myself its terrible... i have an hour... xx


----------



## EternalRose

Right so I thought I was going to be away for a few days doing detox but went to doctors this morning about my chesty cough I have had since wayyyyyyy before xmas. Ive now got antibiotics today, and I have to take them with FOOD!! :dohh::dohh:

I went shopping with Matthew today, and he took me to this lush vegetarian restaruant. Was really nice actually, so I have kind of cheated today, but it was healthy food though, sort of...:haha:

Right, well I better get the shopping in for tomorrow...going to go and do an online shop now 

Hope everyone is well..


----------



## EternalRose

becs0375 said:


> I have my weigh in tonight eeeeeek!!!! Good luck!

Good luck hun xx


----------



## becs0375

Eternal that sounds nasty, hope the anti b's kick in soon for you.


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Ooh I went to Wagamamas today, and had chicken sama salad.. dread to think how many syns it was but it was lovely!


----------



## EternalRose

Thanks Becs...

I thought I would add a link for this

https://www.facebook.com/slimmingworld

The pictures on there are really inspirational...there are women there that have lost 8 stone e.t.c


----------



## Blah11

Day 2 has been great again and I'm full again :D Does anyone else do their WI on a wednesday?


----------



## MummyJade

Well i am gutted... i put on 2lb! 
God knows how.. cos i havent ate one bit of crap!! 
am bloody gutted... if i had cash in the house i would order a fat pizza!! 
The lady said it could cos i am eating enough? 
so my group runner will most likey call me over weekend after looking at my food diary...
I really dunno what i could of done wrong... 

any advise? 
xx


----------



## Kate&Lucas

:hugs:
Don't give up hun. The lady who does our weigh-in says it doesn't work if you don't use your syns? Idk. Hope your group leader can shed more light on it. At least you know you're eating healthily, you're still doing all the right things xx


----------



## becs0375

Don't lose faith mummyjade, hope you get some answers.

I have just had a choppy tea after WI, I lost 6lb!!!


----------



## MummyJade

becs0375 said:


> Don't lose faith mummyjade, hope you get some answers.
> 
> I have just had a choppy tea after WI, I lost 6lb!!!

thanks.... well done you... xx


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Congrats Becs! :happydance:


----------



## daniandbaby

can I update front page my starting weight was 12 stone 9

I have had a good day today
had weetabix and milk hea for breakfast

chicken curry for lunch

pear

chickenm curry for dinner

apple, pineapple

No syns


----------



## Lliena

becs0375 said:


> Don't lose faith mummyjade, hope you get some answers.
> 
> I have just had a choppy tea after WI, I lost 6lb!!!


Well done :happydance:


----------



## xLaurax

Well done ladies :)

Jade, really don't feel disheartened sweetie, our leader sees alot of people put on the first week and the second week thy have a really amazing loss, it's to do with your body adjusting.

Well I lost 3.5lb this week, so chuffed!! Only 1st 3.5lb to target :) xx


----------



## africaqueen

Well done Becs! FAB loss!

I get weighed 2moz morning so hoping for 4lb off but 3lb is fine 

I am just so glad im back in the "zone" as i couldnt get back into it for ages and now am all systems go again!

Gonna make tuna pasta for work 2moz with some salad cos cba cooking allsorts tonight! just wanna have a bath and early nite with my magazines, all fresh for dh coming home tomorrow xxx


----------



## africaqueen

well done Laura!! great loss xxx


----------



## becs0375

Laura thats fab!!!

My target is 2 stone for Easter!!! Only another 22 lbs to go lol!!


----------



## xLaurax

Thanks Hun.

Im positive you can get there :) I hope to be at my target by chloes 1st birthday, 15th march.


----------



## Blah11

well done ladies :D!


----------



## africaqueen

Mornin ladies 

I got weighed this morning and i have lost 3LB this wk 
Aiming for 5LB by next wk.

I am going to be super good this wkend and do plenty of exercise. Il do loads of wii fit and walking and dh is home so some other exercise will be good too ;-) haha.

Anyone got any plans for this wkend? we dnt have plans really, but we are going to be clearing out the spare room and il be going on a few decent walks for a few miles. xxx


----------



## becs0375

Well done chick, thats fab!!!!!!!

No plans here. just dog walking!!!!


----------



## MummyJade

Morning Ladies....

Stillgutted over yesterdays weigh in... cant believe it...
Instead of my weetabix i have had a mullerlight youghurt and some fruit...
Guna look at the meal plans on first page and get sojme ideas for lunch and tea! 


Well done on all your weigh ins xx


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Well done africaqueen :D

I'm work Saturdas so my weekends are generally dull! I'll probably spent mine sweet-talking OH because I've been a bit mean to him recently :blush:


----------



## Lliena

Well done Africaqueen :D

No plans really just heading out on sunday for a few hours upto Manchester to see friends :)


----------



## africaqueen

MummyJade said:


> Morning Ladies....
> 
> Stillgutted over yesterdays weigh in... cant believe it...
> Instead of my weetabix i have had a mullerlight youghurt and some fruit...
> Guna look at the meal plans on first page and get sojme ideas for lunch and tea!
> 
> 
> Well done on all your weigh ins xx

Dnt be too gutted hun. When i first started SW yrs ago, i gained 3lb in my 1st wk... i was doing red an green days then and had mostly had green days. Turned out my body was ajusting to all the extra carbs i was eating. The next wk i lost 5.5lb ;-) I do EE now and still have carbs but dnt go mad on them. I still have my pasta and everything but try to have more chicken and fish and fruit and veg etc. Any questions feel free to PM if im offline xxx


----------



## dawny690

*I have lost 6lb in total   xxxx*


----------



## xLaurax

Well done AQ and Dawny :) xx


----------



## africaqueen

WELL DONE Dawny!! thats amazin!!

We will be skinny minnies before we know it ;-)

xxx


----------



## becs0375

Well done Dawny, thats brill!!

I made a lush soup tonight, butternut squash and pepper!!!


----------



## Jetters

Hello people! Can I join please? I'm going to my first SW class on Tuesday and suuuuuper nervous. xx


----------



## africaqueen

Welcome Jetters 

Well just had my bean stew and it was sooo lush and hot! lol. Burn more cals cos it had a whole chilli plus seeds in it! lol xxx


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Welcome! :D

So, I was in Asda today buying meat and noticed they have a new 'leaner cuts' range (I'm probably like years behind tbf). Bonus! Less faffing about cutting fat off!


----------



## longtobeamum

Hi Ladies, just thought I would let you know the Mullerlight yoghurts are half price in Tesco for the 6 pack. Think they're £1.50. :)

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

longtobeamum said:


> Hi Ladies, just thought I would let you know the Mullerlight yoghurts are half price in Tesco for the 6 pack. Think they're £1.50. :)
> 
> xxx

I got some yesterday  bloody bargain eh?! right im off to bed cos im shattered. Nite all xxx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

wow well done on all the losses!

Cant beleive some of you have lost 3/4/5 lbs though! Are these first week loses?

I somehow dont think Im going to have lost anything this week, I'm due on shortly so I think that could be why! Ive exesized like mad this week too! 4 days on the trot:thumbup:


----------



## J_Odhran

Hi everyone, I have just looked into Slimming World and found out that there is a group just round the corner from me every Wednesday, so going there for the first time this Wednesday.. Bought the magazine today and had a look and am loving the look of it so far, not 100% on what syns and green days etc are yet but I am sure I will have a better idea come Wednesday xx


----------



## becs0375

Welcome all!!!!! You will soon get your head around it soon enough and they really explain things to you at group xx

I wish I could eat muller lights but as they have gelatine in them I can't as I am a veggie!! Never mind, I like my activia!!


----------



## MummyJade

becs0375 said:


> Well done Dawny, thats brill!!
> 
> I made a lush soup tonight, butternut squash and pepper!!!

Becs what stock did you use? 

it says vecon but i cant find it in asda... can any vegetable stock do? xx


----------



## **angel**

Can I join please, I do ee from home as cant afford classes, I lost 4lb this week which is my first week :) xx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Welcome Angel:flower:

Theres a few of us that follow it online so youre not alone sweetie. How are you finding it so far?

Ive had fruit and yoghurt for breakfast a banana and an apple for lunch and I'm having sw chips egg and peas for my tea, saved all my syns today so I can have a few vodka's later:happydance:


----------



## **angel**

thanks hun, finding it okay thanks i lost 10lb last jan on it then fell preg again lol xx


----------



## africaqueen

Welcome Angel 

Well i have been good all day and went the shops for a few bits and when i got home, dh is in kitchen cooking up a african feast and there's a btl of wine chilling in the fridge so... im going to indulge cos he has gone to so much effort and its rare! haha. So im thinking that my lack of eating from tuesday onwards due to my oral surgery(bone removed from gum) should balance things out by fri's weigh in? ah well i need a treat cos stressin like mad ova my op and my mums health xxx


----------



## becs0375

MummyJade said:


> becs0375 said:
> 
> 
> Well done Dawny, thats brill!!
> 
> I made a lush soup tonight, butternut squash and pepper!!!
> 
> Becs what stock did you use?
> 
> it says vecon but i cant find it in asda... can any vegetable stock do? xxClick to expand...

I used a veg oxo cube!!


----------



## becs0375

AQ, good for you!! Gotta enjoy yourself now and again if not it gets boring!!!


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Aww hope everything is okay AQ :hugs: enjoy your feast!

I'm making special fried rice for tea. Anyone happen to know how many syns is in hot pepper sauce? I bought a book with all the syn values and lost it :dohh:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

is it a homemade one hun or shop bought?


----------



## Beautywithin

Can you add me please!! :D wanting to lose 22lbs now ( i lost some weight last week doing CD )

I'm also joined online, 

starting today - ( so far so good ) just hope im doing it right lol x


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Yay! welcome BW!
If you need any help just holler, I'm sure somebody will help you along:thumbup:


----------



## kayleigh&bump

Hi BW :) :hi:


----------



## firstprincess

omg! i am joining this week on wednesday... im embarrased to say im 86kg. just tried those crisps and they are amazing! x


----------



## firstprincess

just needed to tell.... i just tried those crisps but with parsnip instead of potato and it works mmmm! x


----------



## Kate&Lucas

It was shop bought Jac - I counted it as chili sauce in the green book and it came up 0.5. That'll do for me! (was fit btw :winkwink:)


----------



## africaqueen

Welcome Beautywithin and firstprincess 

Im in bed now with a glass of no added sugar juice. only had 2 small glasses wine in the end cos didnt wanna sabotage my weight loss ;-)

Night all xxx


----------



## Blah11

omg ive had a bad few days.. well I say bad and its good for my usual but not very SW!

yesterday I had a chicken kebab and salad and today I had a subway with cheese on it and shared amelies crisps :dohh:

terrible :(


----------



## becs0375

Blah, like I always say, tomorrow is a new day!!!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Ive done well today:

bREAKIE- Fruit in yoghurt
lunch- apple, banana and a pear
tea: sw chips, egg and beans

BUT Ive had 3 glasses of vodka and diet coke this eveing (naughty me) and the vodka servings are a little more than 30 ml's each!
oh well, new day tomorrow:thumbup:


----------



## Blah11

i suck at weekends! I'm stay in tomorrow though so will be sticking to the plan :growlmad:


----------



## EternalRose

Well I have kind of fallen off the wagon last few days...Ive not gained any weight though..:wacko: I will start back on it from Monday. I WILL do this..I will copy and paste my goal plan for the year tomorrow. I hope everyone else is doing better than I am at the moment..Sometimes I feel like I am destined to be fat forever..


----------



## Kate&Lucas

:hugs: Don't get too disheartened hun, everyone slips up now and then. Just keep focused on the final target. Some days are worse than others, just tell yourself it's going to be worth it! :)

(I'm convinced I've put on but I'm scared to look! :blush:)


----------



## **angel**

dont worry hun just get back on track when you feel ready as above everyone slips up.

Trying to do a meal plan to follow but am so stuck for some reason, ive looked at the ones on the front page for inspiration!! Going to make EE lasagne for tea.
I always struggle with SS & S foods as I dont like many of them xx


----------



## EternalRose

Thanks for the support girls...well I am feeling a bit better today..here is a copy of my goals...I bought all my food in for this week..I have stuck this goal plan to my fridge..:lol: 

&#8226;	To lose 5lbs by the end of January 2011 minimum.
&#8226;	To lose 10lbs by the end of February 2011 minimum.
&#8226;	To lose 10lbs by the end of March 2011 minimum.
&#8226;	To lose 10lbs by the end of April 2011 minimum. 

Milestone 1: To be 13 stone 5lbs by May 1st 2011

&#8226;	To lose 10lbs by the end of May 2011 minimum
&#8226;	To lose 10lbs by the end of June 2011 minimum 

Milestone 2: To be 11 stone 13lbs by July 1st 2011

&#8226;	To lose 10lbs by the end of July 2011
&#8226;	To lose 10lbs by the end of August 2011

Milestone 3: To be 10 stone 7 by 1st September 2011

&#8226;	To lose 5lbs by end of September 2011
&#8226;	To lose 10lbs by end of October 2011

Milestone 4: To be at final goal weight of 9 stone 7 by 1st November!!

Milestone Treat Planner

&#8226;	Milestone 1: Hotel Getaway to Drakes in Brighton
&#8226;	Milestone 2: Afternoon Tea at the Ritz
&#8226;	Milestone 3: Beauty Spa or Health Farm
&#8226;	Milestone 4: Shopping Spree


I would be so happy to get to milestone 1 as that was the weight I was when I first met Matthew, I was a size 12-14 and Abigail would be a year old x


----------



## dawny690

*Look at me a week in and I'm down to 16st 13lb  in total 8.2lb  xxxx*


----------



## MummyJade

Well done dawny...

I had
B:weetabix with milk (HEA&B)
Lunch will be fruit
T: Butternut squash and red pepper soup...
Then snack on fruit... and probs a mullerlight yoghurt... 

Oh yeah do you find drinking water helps with weight lost? 
xx


----------



## africaqueen

Eternal rose- your goals sound very do-able ;-) you can do it! It is hard going esp when we add pressure to ourselves but when we are all nice and slim and healthy we will be so glad we did it. It really helps having a incentive too. Mine cnt get any bigger... to be a mum.
Everytime i feel like going crazy i rem why i am doing this and the reward gets closer with every 1lb i lose 

Well done Dawny 

xxx


----------



## Becci_Boo86

Need advice!!

I have just got the Muller light yogs the cheese cake ones.

how many syns are in these ones if any??

xx


----------



## Kate&Lucas

They're 1 syn each Becci :flower:


----------



## Becci_Boo86

Thank you! i have had no syns 2day so i can have one and enjoy yum yum yum :) i'm 2lbs lighter already and i started it wednesday!! xxx


----------



## Blah11

okay i officially suck after a weekend pretty much off plan :(

restarting tomorrow. sigh.


----------



## becs0375

I was doing well until I opened a pack of yog coated banana chips!!! Oh well!!!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Me too Blah!:dohh:

I stuck to plan yesterday but went OTT with the vodka and coke last night, today Ive eaten fruit for breakfast and went out shopping with the kids and had a box of 5 chicken selects (only ate 4!) and just looked and a box of 5 is 20 syns!!! so minus 1 I can take off 4 syns so thats 16 syns, 1 over today:nope:

For my syns I'm not having tea (dont feel hungry) just some more fruits and lots of water!
Gym tomorrow so back on track in the morning!


----------



## Lliena

Dont feel guilty for having syns ladies. The way our teacher told us to look at it is if you have a full vase of flowers taking one flower out of it wont change the look of it, but if you have to take half out it starts to ruin how they look. In other words one bad day isnt going to harm in the long run but lots of bad days right after each other can do :)


----------



## africaqueen

^ well said ;-) xxx


----------



## becs0375

I really think its doesnt hurt to have a day off now and again!! It give me a right kick up the butt to get motivated again!! We are all human and can't be 100% on it all the time!!


----------



## Blah11

right im getting the EA active out and dusting the dust off it


----------



## africaqueen

That's the spirit Blah! 

I spent 3hrs today clearing out spare room and then cleaning it so think iv burnt a few cals. lol. I have stuck to plan and made a syn free chicken roast for dinner. Only had 5 syns on a small glass chardonnay. Taking the left overs from our roast into work tomorrow for lunch with some fruit. Gonna have some fruit and yogurt for supper soonxxx


----------



## becs0375

I have walked 8 miles today!!!


----------



## Becci_Boo86

Well i have just had homemade Cottage pie and the only syns were for the Butter i put in :)

i feel so good and i even got hubby to eat Veg aswell cos i hid it inside hehehe

i cant wait for the morning i have just got some exercise equipment and its in my front room aswell as my sister Wii Fit :) so tomorrow is cleaning then a work out afternoon to burn so fat i think :) xx


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Spent £40 on Tesco online buying all my herbs and spices :blush:
So I'm gonna get to work and do some nice bloody cooking. Made tuna pasta for tea with sweetcorn, red onion and natural yogurt instead of mayo. Served it with a load of salad to get in some superfree :winkwink:


----------



## becs0375

Good for you Becci!!! I love exercise, I think the combo of the 2 makes you feel so good!


----------



## Blah11

couldnt find my ea active belt ugh. Downloaded zumba workout, just had a peek and it looks great so gonna try and do that once a day or atleast every 2nd day.


----------



## Blah11

also when i get a bit more fit and lose some more weight im gonna try and start jogging. Im so unfit though LOL


----------



## CocoaOne

Had a bad weekend (eating out etc) so fresh start tomorrow. Going to try and do some Wii and walking with LO in the sling this week. 

Here's to a good week ladies! :flower:


----------



## CocoaOne

Blah - I'm hoping to start goingto zumba classes soon - really excited!!

There's a running thread on this section of BnB. I'm starting the couch to 5k plan towards the end ofthe month. Really aimed at beginners and gets you running 5k/3miles within 8-10 weeks. Worth doing - I did it a few years ago after I signed up to the race for life. I ran it in 34 minutes and before I started the C25k plan, I hadn't run since PE at school!


----------



## Blah11

sounds like a lot of us had a rough weekend!

Fresh start tomorrow :)

heard a lot about this c25k thing lately so I will check it otu!


----------



## Becci_Boo86

Does anyone have the recipe for the Lasagna ??i had it but i cant find the magazine it was it since we have moved house and prob in the boxes in garage
xxx


----------



## Blah11

I lost 2lbs this week. Wasnt SW - infact i think ive put on since i left my MC. Hey ho, onto this week.

Going to start doing this c25k thing too :)


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Whats C25K? I looked for a thread but couldnt see one:shrug:


----------



## xLaurax

Well after a weekend of flexi syns im back on plan this morning :)

So meals for today.

Breakfast - 2 Weetabix (HEB) and Milk (HEA) Clementines and Banana
Lunch - Jacket potato and Beans, Apple and Clementine
Tea - Roast Chicken, Syn Free Roasties, Runner Beans, Green Beans, Brocolli, yorkshire puds (1 syn each) and gravy (1.5 syn) Clementines


----------



## **angel**

Becci_Boo86 said:


> Does anyone have the recipe for the Lasagna ??i had it but i cant find the magazine it was it since we have moved house and prob in the boxes in garage
> xxx

I done a lasagne yest with yoghurt & egg but sauce was yak!! i have another but with packet sauce!
It can be made using Colmans Cheddar cheese sauce which is 8 syns for the pack or Schwarts cheddar cheese sauce which is 7.5 syns for the pack. It has to be made up using 300ml of milk so you would have to use the milk as HEA or syn it.
Ingredients:
500g Extra lean minced beef
4 rashes of smoked bacon (all visible fat removed)
a box of button mushrooms
1 red & 1 yellow pepper
1 large onion
4 garlic cloves
1 tin of chopped tomatoes
500g carton of passata
mixed herbs
lea & perrins
splash of red wine
1 beef oxo cube
Lasagne sheets
1 packet of Colman's cheese sauce (8 syns)
HEA of Cheese.

Method:
brown off all the chopped veg in a large frying pan, add minced beef and brown for 10-15 minutes, drain fat, add the tinned tomatoes & passata, a few splashes of lea and perrins and red wine and then crumble in the oxo cube. Add the mixed herbs and simmer for 30 minutes,stirring every few minutes.

Line a casserole dish with some of the bolognese, then lasagne sheets and vice versa.
Top with the cheese sauce & sprinkle on some cheese.
Cook in the oven on gas mark 6 for around 30 minute


----------



## Blah11

xxxjacxxx said:


> Whats C25K? I looked for a thread but couldnt see one:shrug:

I cant see it either but maybe its in groups? I'll look now :)


----------



## Blah11

https://www.babyandbump.com/dieting-weight-loss-fitness/501857-running-thread.html

we're blind!

The C25K thing is a running program to get you running 5k in 9 weeks.

https://www.nhs.uk/Livewell/c25k/Pages/couch-to-5k-plan.aspx


----------



## firstprincess

is there any syns in granulated sweetener x


----------



## Lliena

like candarel? Nope :)


----------



## Becci_Boo86

I just weighed myself to make me feel better since i just got a BFN and when i went to my FS appointment i was 94kg so 14st 11lbs and now i'm 89kg so 14st 1lbs! i know u tend to lose loads in the first week cos its water etc...

but thats made me so happy :) 

Jacket spud for lunch for me with beans and salad i think :)


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Wow, what a loss!! Well done :D


----------



## firstprincess

Thanks for answering my question. And wow that is an amazing loss! i just had breakfast that was porridge with half milk half water and canderel. I cant wait to go to my first group on wednesday im kinda following the plan from what u girls write up but finding it hard without the info...... i feel so motivated this time. i'm determined to lose the weight and keep it off.... i would love to be 9st 9lbs! :winkwink:


----------



## firstprincess

Ok, ended the morning with a mug of bovril (not had it before and found it a little odd) and a slice of wholemeal bread - from big loaf. And just had butternut squash and barley hotpot from sw website.... so filling and delicious. Recipe below...

you need - 2oz pearl barley, 2 large carrots thickly sliced, 2 crushed garlic cloves, 1 litre of stock (though i feel it needed more) and about 750g peeled and chopped butternut squash.

place barley in pan with plenty of water, bring to boil then simmer for 45 mins. drain in seive and add back to pan with carrots, stock, and garlic. bring to boil and simmer for 20 mins, then add butternut squash and cook for further 15-20 mins.

yummy! \\:D/\\:D/

Gonna have fruit or salad for dins. x


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Feeling a bit pissed off right now girls, Monday is my weigh in day at the gym and Ive only lost 1 lb:cry: Gutted as I stuck to the plan all week (bar fri night/sat day oops) and excersized every day for an hour last week:cry:

I know I'm due on any day though, would that make a difference or do I need to work harder :rofl:


----------



## Lliena

1lb a week is still 52lb in a year which is 4 stone nearly :)


----------



## Kate&Lucas

That's a fab way to look at it :D

Well I'm making a nice big dinner, turkey kebabs with spicy wedges and raita dip. Loosely followed from the recipe in the book (it was chicken). Syn free, yum!


----------



## firstprincess

i ended up with chicken breast coated in fat free fromage frais, spring onion and wholegrain mustard and oven baed with piles of swede mash .... soooo yummy. and gonna make some syn free crisps for later. yummy yummy yummy. still feel as though im eating too much to lose weight though. :shrug:


----------



## EternalRose

xxxjacxxx said:


> Feeling a bit pissed off right now girls, Monday is my weigh in day at the gym and Ive only lost 1 lb:cry: Gutted as I stuck to the plan all week (bar fri night/sat day oops) and excersized every day for an hour last week:cry:
> 
> I know I'm due on any day though, would that make a difference or do I need to work harder :rofl:


This will make a difference hun, due to water retention. 

I will update front page with weights e.t.c tomorrow girls...


----------



## africaqueen

Well done Becci! FAB loss ;-)

Jac- Dont lose hope. a 1lb off is much better than a 1lb on and u will probs lose more next wk x

I am struggling as so nervous about my op tomorrow :-(
off work for 8 days now for recovery and wont be eating much after tomorrow for a few days so should level out with where i have gone off track...

Had 2 chocolate weetabix for brekky this morning, has anyone tried it? they are bloody lush! lil choc chips in them and 2 count as 1 HEB 

xxx


----------



## Blah11

well done girls - a loss is a loss :)

Okay, bread is clearly my downfall :( My OH left me some delicious bread with spices all over it and I ate a slice then threw the rest in the bucket cos i was gonna scoff it all. Just had chicken, brocoli, cauli, new potatoes and sprouts.

Whats ur veg/SFF to protein/carbs? Almost half my plate is veg. I have a lot of veg.


----------



## Blah11

also, does anyone kinda eat the same foods everyday? I usually vary my evening meal but during the day its usually mullerlight, beans on toast, jacket spud + beans, mugshot, fruit.. thats about it :\


----------



## Kate&Lucas

africaqueen said:


> Well done Becci! FAB loss ;-)
> 
> Jac- Dont lose hope. a 1lb off is much better than a 1lb on and u will probs lose more next wk x
> 
> I am struggling as so nervous about my op tomorrow :-(
> off work for 8 days now for recovery and wont be eating much after tomorrow for a few days so should level out with where i have gone off track...
> 
> Had 2 chocolate weetabix for brekky this morning, has anyone tried it? they are bloody lush! lil choc chips in them and 2 count as 1 HEB
> 
> xxx

Ooh, where did you find the choccie Weetabix? My local Asda don't have it :(
GL for tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## africaqueen

Kate&Lucas said:


> africaqueen said:
> 
> 
> Well done Becci! FAB loss ;-)
> 
> Jac- Dont lose hope. a 1lb off is much better than a 1lb on and u will probs lose more next wk x
> 
> I am struggling as so nervous about my op tomorrow :-(
> off work for 8 days now for recovery and wont be eating much after tomorrow for a few days so should level out with where i have gone off track...
> 
> Had 2 chocolate weetabix for brekky this morning, has anyone tried it? they are bloody lush! lil choc chips in them and 2 count as 1 HEB
> 
> xxx
> 
> Ooh, where did you find the choccie Weetabix? My local Asda don't have it :(
> GL for tomorrow :hugs:Click to expand...


Thank you 

I got the choc weetabix from tesco an on offer for £2 for 24  xxx


----------



## CocoaOne

Jac - definitely water retention etc. You'll probably loose more this week :flower:

AQ - good luck with your op :flower:


Food today was:
B: bacon & cheese omelette (half HEA) 2x clementines
L: batchelors beef rice, salad, cherry activia yogurt
D: batchelors leek & ham pasta, broccoli
S: Alpen light x2 (HEB), 2 kinder maxi (12 syns), milk in tea (half HEA)


----------



## Blah11

omg zumba isnt for me :rofl: I have 2 left feet.

downloaded davinas 30min workout one. Needed weights for #1 and hate core strength videos so did the cardio one and i liked it although it wasnt that hard going. anyone got any other recommendations?



just for lols, she so isnt even trying LOL

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2oxfZ1gRBxk&feature=related


----------



## Stephie 25

Just popping in quickly to shout that i have lost 5 1/2 lb this week. Whoop!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Current weight is now 14 st .1 really pleased with the first week, as long as it continues.... Lol hubby had lost the same too. So that is almost 1 stone between us!!


----------



## EternalRose

Blah11 said:


> omg zumba isnt for me :rofl: I have 2 left feet.
> 
> downloaded davinas 30min workout one. Needed weights for #1 and hate core strength videos so did the cardio one and i liked it although it wasnt that hard going. anyone got any other recommendations?
> 
> 
> 
> just for lols, she so isnt even trying LOL
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2oxfZ1gRBxk&feature=related


That has got to be the funniest thing I have seen in a long time...:rofl:


----------



## EternalRose

Stephie 25 said:


> Just popping in quickly to shout that i have lost 5 1/2 lb this week. Whoop!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Current weight is now 14 st .really pleased with the first week, as long as it continues.... Lol hubby had list the same too. So that is almost 1 stone between us!!

Wow thats brilliant hun. Well done! And so good to know your OH is doing it with you for the support. :happydance::happydance:


----------



## africaqueen

well done stephie! thats amazin  xxx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Well done Stephie, fab loss!:thumbup:

I hope this damn witch hurries up and pisses off, she's hindering my weight loss :rofl:

Sat for an hour and a half earlier and worked out our meal plan and did the shopping so all ready to go this week, Ive not included hardly any syns anywhere as i'm keeping them for special treats as I just know the chocolate craving is going to come out!


----------



## Blah11

I dont think SW is working for me :( I am 1.5lbs heavier this morning than I was yday morning :S


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Blah11 said:


> I dont think SW is working for me :( I am 1.5lbs heavier this morning than I was yday morning :S

Blah, I suggest working out a meal plan and STICKING TO IT 100% for one whole week. You will see it definately does work!

What have you eaten daily since being on it? Truthfully, including any 'slip-ups'?


----------



## Lliena

Blah11 said:


> I dont think SW is working for me :( I am 1.5lbs heavier this morning than I was yday morning :S

Also your not meant to weigh yourself everyday cos your weight can fluctuate between 0-2.5lbs in one day due to lots of diff factors. Plus with this diet it sometimes takes a week to adjust your body and people do put weight on first week then hve a big loss the second.


----------



## CocoaOne

Well don't Stephie!

Blah - where you on the master cleanse before SW? It might be that you're retaining a lot of water because of that. I weigh everyday, but don't pay much attention to the numbers until weigh in day. This morning - the scales said I'd put on 3/4 of a lb from yesterday, even though I ate 100% on plan yesterday. 

It can especially happen of you eat a lot of carbs x


----------



## Blah11

xxxjacxxx said:


> Blah11 said:
> 
> 
> I dont think SW is working for me :( I am 1.5lbs heavier this morning than I was yday morning :S
> 
> Blah, I suggest working out a meal plan and STICKING TO IT 100% for one whole week. You will see it definately does work!
> 
> What have you eaten daily since being on it? Truthfully, including any 'slip-ups'?Click to expand...

I've not really been proper on it but I have been eating healthily and restarting SW yesterday.

Yesterday I had a mullerlight, an apple, half a mugshot, 2 slices of brown bread with one of the mini tins of beans and chicken, new potatos, sprouts, cauli, brocoli and a couple cups of tea.


----------



## Blah11

CocoaOne said:


> Well don't Stephie!
> 
> Blah - where you on the master cleanse before SW? It might be that you're retaining a lot of water because of that. I weigh everyday, but don't pay much attention to the numbers until weigh in day. This morning - the scales said I'd put on 3/4 of a lb from yesterday, even though I ate 100% on plan yesterday.
> 
> It can especially happen of you eat a lot of carbs x

Okay, I'll give it to next monday but i best not gain :growlmad: I'll be so mad.


----------



## Becci_Boo86

Hi all!!! well i weighed myself this morning and i'm 14st :) i'm so chuffed :) 

i want to know if anyone knows how many syns are in Tesco free from british pork sausages?

i have ibs so having 2 have them with out wheat u see

help!! xx


----------



## firstprincess

I have had 2 cuppas so a little milk, and a large chk breast with green salad and baked beans for lunch.... soooo yummy. gonna have a mullerlight in a second. i cant wait to be weighed tomorrow! x


----------



## africaqueen

Blah- I agree with the other girls. Your weight can go up and down on diff days due to water retention, carbs etc. Just go by your official weigh in or u will depress yourself ;-)

Becci- I dnt knw hun. Never heard of them? i buy syn free sausages from my local butchers and i know they are 100% syn free 
Well done on hitting the 14 stone mark! 

Well i was CRAP last night and ended up ordering a pizza and garlic bread with my friend and we drank a lot of wine to calm my nerves as im so nervous bout my operation this afternoon :-( now im nervous and feel like a failure on the diet :-( xxx


----------



## Becci_Boo86

Dont feel a failure africaqueen sometimes you just feel like food will help and its best that you have that then feel even lower. plus you have a big day 2day. just try relax and if u want sumthing just think i can sort myself out after the OP at the moment i'm trying to stay calm!

thinking of u!!!

xxx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

AfricaQueen, just brush it aside and carry on sweetie! Todays another day:thumbup:

OK can some one help me out? I need to know how many syns would be in a slice of victoria sponge cake with jam? it says on syn online its 4 syns per 28g....how bloomin big is that?


----------



## Lliena

28g is 1oz so not a very big piece at all!Can you not cut it and weigh it?

I had frankie and bennys for lunch today but its my husbands birthday and we shared the starter and dessert so hopefully wont make much diff at weigh in tomorrow!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Uhmm nope, Ive already eaten it:dohh:

It was from a childrens play centre, home made. Ahh well I'll consider all my syns gone for today and work extra hard at zumba tonight:wacko:


----------



## Lliena

Good plan hehe :)


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls.

I had my op earlier and im sore and tired but im otherwise ok. Only needed 4 stitches 
I have had a muller light for tea and probs have one for supper. Hurts to move my jaw and surgeon said to stay off solids for a few days, so should be ok to eat by fri 

xxx


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Glad all went okay :) Get well soon!

Well it was my weigh day today.. but I couldn't go to the meeting because I had no-one to look after Lucas :( I was actually gutted! So I weighed myself at home - 19st 6lbs - 3lbs off this week! :D
I'm very pleased, that's 8lbs in the first two weeks - happy Kate!

Though I've not been so good today.. I've eaten THREE biscuits :blush: I don't even eat biscuits normally! Dread to think how many syns were in them.
Other than that I've had..
Brek - 2 Ryvita Original (HEB) with quark cheese and ham
Lunch - Missed as I wasn't home.. but ate biscuits instead :blush:
Dinner - Quorn chicken with steamed veg and sweet potato, and a banana afterwards
Coffees with milk (HEA)

My mate won a microwave steamer at last week's meeting in the raffle and she gave it to me. I've only just started using it but it's brill! They're only about £1 from B&M I deffo reccommend one :D


----------



## africaqueen

Well done Kate! FAB loss  

xxx


----------



## firstprincess

Well done Kate thats a great loss! Its my weigh day tomorrow eve so will let you know. Only been following it loosly though as this will be my first group. p.s - i had the creamy mushroom and tomato salad for dins followed by jelly. x


----------



## Blah11

om just tried to do the weight bit of davinas workout and i felt my thighs rip when i did a lunge :shock: Now i cant even jog :s HALP


----------



## Blah11

africaqueen said:


> Hi girls.
> 
> I had my op earlier and im sore and tired but im otherwise ok. Only needed 4 stitches
> I have had a muller light for tea and probs have one for supper. Hurts to move my jaw and surgeon said to stay off solids for a few days, so should be ok to eat by fri
> 
> xxx

its always better than we imagined isnt it :hugs: Glad it went okay X


----------



## Blah11

biscuits arent that bad kate depending on what sort! Well done on your loss :)


----------



## EternalRose

Right girls...well Im going to be disappearing again..this is what I just wrote on the MC thread..

Well Im done with my antibiotics...I dont know, feel a bit in no mans land to be honest...Checked my scales..this week, and I have gained back 2 lb on slimming world, even though I printed off my menu and I have been following it really strictly.I had lost 4lbs the previous week on SW, so I dont know where I am going wrong. I have had no snacks this week, just fruit. I dont have periods, as I am on the implanon so Im not sure if slimming world is working for me..Feeling really down about it to be honest. Going to have a think about it tomorrow, but will probably be starting the cleanse Friday. In fact I know it!

I need this weight gone, I want my life back! :cry:

I dont know whats happening girls..but I have literally done everything properly this week. I have ate loads and loads of fruit in the last couple of days. So I have been doing this diet since the 6th January, albeit a few days where I went off a bit..in total..inc my mysterious weight gain..I have lost a grand total of 2lbs. It doesnt seem to be working for me.


----------



## firstprincess

Aw damn Eternalrose.... do u attend a group or from home, speak to your leader if you can maybe.

x


----------



## Lliena

Some people need syns hun mybe thats why you havent lost? Crazy as it sounds our teacher said if you dont have any syns sometimes you can put on weight? Im not sure why at all but it works? might be worth one more week on it?


----------



## EternalRose

No I have the online membership as I dont have the time with my peer support work and college..and this week I made a mental note of doing it properly. I have my recipes stuck to the fridge straight from the website. Bought all the food in, but I am gaining weight! But I notice you eat a lot of carbs on this diet to compensate for the fact your eating low fat. My nutritional teacher at college told me today..if you dont exercise very much and take in a lot of carbs, be it healthy or unhealthy carbs it will turn to fat...hence gain weight. It all makes sense, Ive not exercised this week..but last week I was on the Wii everyday. So maybe it was the Wii that made me lose weight not SW. 

I think I will be taking a little break, so I can figure out what I want to do..

Good luck with all your goals girls..xx


----------



## firstprincess

Yeah i wont be following the high carb days because i know i will pile on those pounds, it sucks. i dont do any exercise other than the odd walk with the pram, i need to start! xx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

awww ET, that sucks!

I'm concios I'm eating lots of carbs too, I/m foing to try and cut as many as I can out next week:thumbup:


----------



## Blah11

I'm trying to cut out some carbs but its hard when you dont eat much else :\ I cnat live on veg and fruit and a bit of meat :dohh: I'm going to try and not eat any bread but idk, its hard.


----------



## Lliena

Your allowed 2 slices of wholemeal 400g as your helthy extra b everyday if you want it blah :)


----------



## Blah11

tbh I dont 'get' SW really. Losing weight is consuming less calories than you burn and SWs theory is you can eat as much as you want of free foods. Imagine you made spag bol and ate 4 portions a day, thats probably over 2000cals even though it's 'free', how can you possibly lose weight?


----------



## africaqueen

ET- I think maybe if you are doing this MC one week and SW the next, that's why you arent losing much weight... your body is trying to get used of one thing and then that changes and it has to get used of another... kwim?
I have always struggled with diets etc, but SW deffo does work if you stick to it 100% and dont change your diet plan. Honestly, give yourself 2 full wks on SW and use your 10 syns a day and if u dont lose at least 7lb il be suprised ;-) Any help u need, just pm me as i have been doing SW for a while now(although went off plan when i lost my babies) Maybe send me some examples of what u eat? i would love to help you.
Don't despair. I often feel like that and i have added pressure that my weight is at the moment dictating if i get pregnant or not as i cant be accepted for IVF at this weighr, but we can shift it xxx


----------



## firstprincess

I bought the slimming world mag today and an example meal plan is... omelette or fat free yogurt banana and honey for brekkie, butternut squash soup or makeral salad for lunch, and a main meal such as spag bol for dins and a yoghurt. and snacks of fruits and rice cakes. this lady lost almost 2 and a half stone. there is a 7 day mix and match menu in this edition too .... which has 8 options for brekkie, lunch and dins. i can pm those of u it that want it xx


----------



## Stephie 25

I have not had a brilliant day today. 

B - Toast and marg 
L - Ham salad
D - Mcdonalds - Cheeseburger & carrot stick happy meal

Snacks - Melon, Grapes, Cherries & Carrot sticks.

I was soo good up untill tonight, when i finished work way late, then oops but, tomorrow is another day :)


----------



## Lliena

Blah11 said:


> tbh I dont 'get' SW really. Losing weight is consuming less calories than you burn and SWs theory is you can eat as much as you want of free foods. Imagine you made spag bol and ate 4 portions a day, thats probably over 2000cals even though it's 'free', how can you possibly lose weight?

Because your not meant to eat 4 portions of spag bol a day....at each meal on extra easy your meant to have 1/3 of your plate full of superfree foods(veg/fruit) so they fill you up and you need less carbs/meat if you do have that amount. You have to do it properly for it to work :thumbup:


----------



## Blah11

fine, spag bol with salad! Still, if you eat too many carbs or protein, you'll gain weiht :shrug:


----------



## Lliena

But it wouldnt be a viable diet if it didnt work and lots of people wouldnt have lost weight on it? What works for some wont work for others like everything in this world :)


----------



## Blah11

Suppose. If ths doesnt work for me this week then back to boring WW :(


----------



## becs0375

I think SW works once you get your head round it, afterall its just healthy sensible eating!!!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Blah to be honest I dont get how it works but Ive read so many success stories, it must do:thumbup:

Chin up girl, onwards and upwards:flower:


----------



## becs0375

You are going to have down weeks where you put on, its just human nature!! Don't let it dishearten you!!!


----------



## africaqueen

It does work girls. The principle of it is, that you will be full after a good eat and wont carry on eating. Yes you can eat "unlimited" but obviously within reason. lol. Its like if u went to a "all you can eat" chinese buffet and literally emptied out all the food onto your plate... the owner would not be too happy! lol.

It does take a bit of getting your head round but stick with it and it works and its not a diet its a lifestyle in the end xxx


----------



## Plus2

I've decided I'm going to join you ladies in here :thumbup: 
I'm on SW, I've been on it for about two months and I've lost a stone so far, but I just seem to be plateauing at the moment :nope: I really need to be thin and beautiful for the summer!!:haha:


----------



## africaqueen

Welcome plus2 and well done on your loss so far 

xxx


----------



## dawny690

*Crap weighed myself today and I have put weight back on not as much as I first weighed but almost!!!!  xxxx*


----------



## emsiee

Hi Ladies, can I join you? Been on SW for 2 weeks and lost 5lb :) Only have another 5lb to go...:happydance:

It really does work...I had my doubts in the beginning, but I can honestly say Im really surprised. 

Good Luck everyone


----------



## Beautywithin

Morning all 

hows everyone getting on with SW?

i find myself forever looking up on how many syns food has in it, is becoming rather addictive lol

ive been on it since saturday and ive lost 4lbs already 

xx


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Welcome Queenemsie and Plus2! :happydance:

BeautyWithin - I've not really had much problem with counting Syns, if you have a look on the site there's a calculator, but tbh I just use mine as an 'extra' - for instance I know my favourite biccie is 3.5 or crisps are 6, but I try to plan my main meal syn-free (unless I've followed one of the recipes). I probably just find it easier after being on WW though - pointing every little thing was a royal pain in the arse!

Dawny - sorry to hear you've put on :( was it your weekly weigh-in? I found my weight fluctuates by upto 7lbs during the day so I'll only check the same time every week now, I'm trying not to check in between.

I've got a bowl of king prawns marinating in the fridge today (can you even marinate prawns? I just wanted to have fun making the sauce :blush:) - making thai king prawn skewers with stir-fry for dinner tonight - yum yum yum!


----------



## africaqueen

Morning girls 

Queenemsie- welcome to the thread hun and well done on the loss so far 

Beauty- you are doing well too 

Kate- Im coming to yours for dinner! Nom Nom 

Well as for me i woke up before with a major resemblance to Leslie Ash! talk about a trout pout! the swelling has well and truly come out today :-(
Im having a cuppa now but will have some mashed up choc weetabix with warm milk soon as i am a lil peckish. xxx


----------



## Kate&Lucas

I'll puree you some prawns :winkwink:

Gahh roll on 1pm can't wait to get out of work :coffee:


----------



## **angel**

hiya everyone :)
how much exercise do you do daily? im going on the wii every other day for 30 mins but try & get out daily for a walk with the double pushchair xx


----------



## Kate&Lucas

I find it difficult to get it in tbh. I've started getting off the bus about 3 stops before my normal stop when I'm going to work, and then walk back to the main bus station on the way back, which is 3 stops again. That's about 4 days a week and about 30/40 mins in all a day. Other than that I'm stumped :blush:
I want to join the gym but I need a gym buddy. It's easier for me to join the one near work and no-one will travel that far! :(


----------



## Reedy

hi girls :hi: 
Please can I join?? I did SW a few years ago & lost half a stone which was all I needed to lose back then not the case now :nope:
I havent joined a group or the online group becasue tbh i just cant afford the £6 a week it costs or the online fee x but I have all the books from before so know what I'm doing I just need some support because I tend to lose motivation easily when I'm on my own but at least with this group I know I can turn to you guys for some support like I have done with ttc, pregnancy & parenting x 

I weighed myself this morning for the first time in & long time & tbh I was disgusted with myself when I saw how much i weighed :cry: I'm only 5ft 1 x 
I'm hoping to lose around 2 stone x

Claire xx


----------



## Blah11

I#ve still not lost anything but will keep going til 'official' weigh in on Monday. My friend who gained last week lost 4lbs this week so FX for me.


----------



## firstprincess

this plan does work. my friend lost 3 stone last year and looks amazing and still folows the plan easily. i had an apple and banana for brekkie, peppered makeral fillet with salad and a dressing made with fat free fromage frais, and having no syn wedges marinated in garlic and fish later .... after my weigh in..... eek! i do feel slimmer and healthier. and i think my body must be detoxing a little as i have 3 spots! grr! x


----------



## africaqueen

Kate&Lucas said:


> I'll puree you some prawns :winkwink:
> 
> Gahh roll on 1pm can't wait to get out of work :coffee:


:haha: 

Welcome Reedy 

As regards exercise i do the wii fit every day for 20 mins and i go for a long walk once a wk. I am joining the gym by work end of this mth so will be going the gym 4 times a wk aswell and doing 2 classes a wk. Determined to shift these lb's! All i have had today is a glass of fujii chocolate milkshake as my mouth is so swollen and tight i cnt eat. I will have some mash potato for tea with primula light squirty cheese in it(half the tube counts as one A choice).

I get weighed fri morning so hoping to of lost at least 3lb but not sure how it will work out really. Ah well, i can get back to normal soon and should have good loss next fri xxx


----------



## Plus2

Well I went to my weigh in this morning and i lost 1lb :nope: I thought I would've lost more as I have been sticking to it. Oh well!!

For those of you that have a Wii - do you think they are worth getting? I really want one, but I don't wanna buy one if I just use it once.

xx


----------



## africaqueen

Plus2- A lb loss is much better than a lb gain ;-) if you lost a lb a wk for a yr its around 50lb in total that you would of lost ;-)

I love the wii fit. You can pick up a reconditioned one from game or one of the games stores for around £110 with the wii sports game and the games are cheap on ebay etc.
I enjoy the wii fit cos its easy to fit into your day, as you can do 5 mins here and there if u wanted to. I do 20 mins a day xxx


----------



## firstprincess

I am so pleased with myself.... i just completed my first 40 minute davina supersculpt workout. of course i didnt do everything perfect and had to use baked beans as weight but.... im sweating and its hard so it must be good. gonna aim to do his 5 days a week.... wish me luck xx


----------



## africaqueen

firstprincess said:


> I am so pleased with myself.... i just completed my first 40 minute davina supersculpt workout. of course i didnt do everything perfect and had to use baked beans as weight but.... im sweating and its hard so it must be good. gonna aim to do his 5 days a week.... wish me luck xx

Well done luv!:happydance:

I am probs not gonna lose anything by fri cos even though i cnt eat im starvin and iv discovered coconut yogurt an its thick an delicious! so be lucky to lose 1lb this wk and dnt rly mind as i am giving myself some lea way due to my sore mouth. Il be fine to eat pretty much normally come fri hopefully xxx


----------



## Beautywithin

Plus2 said:


> Well I went to my weigh in this morning and i lost 1lb :nope: I thought I would've lost more as I have been sticking to it. Oh well!!
> 
> For those of you that have a Wii - do you think they are worth getting? I really want one, but I don't wanna buy one if I just use it once.
> 
> xx

I only started SW saturday and have lost 4lbs already, im sure that is because ive been using the wii every night and burning 150cals.. i would say they are defo worth it.. it is really like working out at the gym x


----------



## africaqueen

Well done Beauty! 

I wanna get goin on mine again but cnt do any exercise yet intill my mouth settles as it could cause a bleed. Im having withdrawal symptoms from wii fit! lol xxx


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Oh my gosh AQ resist! I discovered coconut yogurt ibn my first week of SW, and honestly it nearly broke my diet :lol:

Well my thai prawns were FIT as, I have some more for work tomorrow. Had it with stir-fry noodles, veg and lemongrass. This diet has turned me all domestic :haha:

Broke up with my fella two nights ago so I'm actually expecting to gain.. not because of comfort eating but because I keep still making up my meals big enough for two :blush: woopsie!


----------



## africaqueen

Aww Kate im sorry to hear that you have split from your partner :-(
Hope things get better for you. Well done on sticking to your diet!
I only had a small amount of the yogurt and gave the rest to my dad! lol. That way i cannot finish it. I am totally craving chocolate and just looked on hotel chocolates website for 10 mins which was making me drool! haha. Good job i cnt eat solids. My craving will be gone by tomorrow xxx


----------



## firstprincess

Well i had my weigh in and.... I have lost 5lbs.... since friday! sooooo happy. just had steamed haddock, no syn wedges and veg for dins with ketchup, then jelly for after..... nom nom. well done guys, your all doing great! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## africaqueen

WELL DONE Firstprincess!! woop woop.

I am dreading the scales on fri. Think il be lucky to of lost 2lb this wk. Ah well tomorrow is another day and all i have had all day is... glass low fat choc milkshake, cheesy mashed potato and some coconut yogurt. Yesterday all i ate was 2 muller lights and a small bowl of syn free rice pudding... its not exactly following plan tho so not sure which way my weight will go this wk as i have been unable to do the wii fit for 2 days either.
Im sure all will come good by next wk xxx


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Well done Firstprincess! (what's everyone's names btw? Since ya all know mine :winkwink:)

For chocolate cravings I've been having Options hot chocolate sachets. They're a bit lame I know, but they're only about half a syn! Those and the choc orange Hi-Fi bars should sort it out :D

I need to get skinny and out on the pull :lol:


----------



## Blah11

omg who knew jelly babies had 1 syn EACH? omg. spent 8 syns on them :dohh:

Also had..

apple
mullerlight
veg and rice soup
2 quorn sausages, big salad and half a packet of uncle bens rice
2 alpen light bars (HEB)
milk for my cups of tea (HEA)

my legs are still aching but going to do davinas work out (the cardio one! im scared of the pump one now)


----------



## firstprincess

I'm Vikki. I think were all doing great.... we can all have bad days and Africabeauty.... u have an excuse love! Kate.... we'll get you out there on the pull! and blah.... fuck.... 1syn each in a jelly baby, that is mental. how much does everyone want to lose xxx


----------



## EternalRose

Does anyone want to volunteer taking over this thread, to edit front page with weights e.t.c I can contact a mod, to get them to merge you or however they do it..xx


----------



## firstprincess

And options hot choccy.... only half a syn! whoop! x


----------



## africaqueen

My first name is Sarah 

I am wanting to lose 32LB for IVF referral but overall i want to get to 10.7 and im 16.8 now so a loong way to go! no mad rush for the overall loss, just sooo need to lose the 32lb as im getting inpatient to start our cycle of IVF now :-( xxx


----------



## firstprincess

I think africabeauty should, she has done the sw diet for sometime..... x


----------



## africaqueen

EternalRose said:


> Does anyone want to volunteer taking over this thread, to edit front page with weights e.t.c I can contact a mod, to get them to merge you or however they do it..xx

It tends to be a new thread that has to be made hun.
I have seen 5 SW threads come and go. lol.
I would offer to start new thread but with working full time and the amount of ladies on here, i would struggle to update as regularly as needed really...

Shame you are leaving ET xxx


----------



## africaqueen

firstprincess said:


> I think africabeauty should, she has done the sw diet for sometime..... x

I would be happy to have a lot of input but would not have the time to update first page etc so if someone else could do that, i would always be on hand to help or advise on the plan and offer encouragement of course:winkwink:
So if someone else can start the new thread, i will post every day and answer any questions xxx


----------



## EternalRose

africaqueen said:


> EternalRose said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone want to volunteer taking over this thread, to edit front page with weights e.t.c I can contact a mod, to get them to merge you or however they do it..xx
> 
> It tends to be a new thread that has to be made hun.
> I have seen 5 SW threads come and go. lol.
> I would offer to start new thread but with working full time and the amount of ladies on here, i would struggle to update as regularly as needed really...
> 
> Shame you are leaving ET xxxClick to expand...

Im at college fulltime and volunteer hun, so I dont think I can update it as reguarly either. Im not leaving completely, I will still be around...I just need to go back and do my detox for a bit..thanks hun xx


----------



## firstprincess

Damn, my internet is a bit up and down so I dont think I can.... x


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Sorry you're leaving :(

I'd be happy to take over! If no-one else wants it :D If the mods don't change it over I'll start a new one :)


----------



## Blah11

We update our weight anyway and have tickers so i dont think it matter so much about the front page.

My workout was good, so long jellybabies!


----------



## africaqueen

Kate&Lucas said:


> Sorry you're leaving :(
> 
> I'd be happy to take over! If no-one else wants it :D If the mods don't change it over I'll start a new one :)

I think a new thread would be good and the mods tend to tell u to do that anyway. Il be on hand to support everyone and offer any advice that i can xxx


----------



## Kate&Lucas

I see it as a good inspiration boost. Especially for new members.
:shrug:

If anyone lives near a Bexley's butchers, apparently they do SW sausages/meatballs etc, yay! I've not checked it out yet but my RL weight loss buddy was in there today talking to some of the butchers and they were telling her about them. She seems to think they're syn-free - anyone tried them?


----------



## Kate&Lucas

africaqueen said:


> Kate&Lucas said:
> 
> 
> Sorry you're leaving :(
> 
> I'd be happy to take over! If no-one else wants it :D If the mods don't change it over I'll start a new one :)
> 
> I think a new thread would be good and the mods tend to tell u to do that anyway. Il be on hand to support everyone and offer any advice that i can xxxClick to expand...

Fab! Does everyone wanna give me their start weights and stuff then :haha: I don't know who's still using this thread!


----------



## africaqueen

Kate- i would start a new thread and get everyone to let u knw their weight etc ;-)

If u come over the water to wirral, there is a butchers in greasby called lewis's and they do syn free burgers and sausages and they are verified as syn free by SW ;-)

xxx


----------



## Reedy

Think I did ok today although not gone by the book (forgot to look for it) but I had 28g bowl of shreddies for breakfast a cup of tea about 9.30 then a bag of quavers at 11 then a small tin of pineapple chunks in juice at 12 then a prawn salad with low fat dressing for lunch then a yoghurt then dinner I had 2 fish fingers & chips oh & peas & another cup of tea x that's not bad for me, any other day I would have had a few biscuits & probably another bag of quavers & 4 fish fingers x 
Is this thread moving?


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Ooh I used to live on the Wirral! In Hamilton Square, (I used to say it was as close to Liverpool I could get without being in the Mersey :haha:)

No idea where Greasby is though, I think I'll try out Bexley's first I pass it on the way to work :winkwink: Have you tried them?

(I'll get working on the new thread!)


----------



## firstprincess

Yeah let me know if were moving elsewhere.... Im Vikki. My start weight last Friday was 13st 7lb, today its 13st 1lb.... xx


----------



## firstprincess

Reedy that sounds fine. Well done. I want a butcher near me that does those things............. yummy! xx


----------



## Kate&Lucas

New thread!


----------



## Blah11

My SW - 10 and a half stone :shock:
GW - 8 stone
left to go - 2 and a half stone

:dohh:


----------



## Blah11

oops, wrong one!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

:rofl:

Ha ha, I dont know why I thought your name was Sarah:dohh: :blush:


----------



## DaisyDuke

Girls i really need your help. Can't seem to loose/stick to my last bit on ww. Just called a lovely sw lady and might try a group tomorrow. Sounds like u dont need to b hungry but still loose weight? Seems alien to me? Wow, u girls have done so well. XXX


----------

